# What pairing do you wish to happen and why



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

In any way i chose NaruHina, Because they bellong togetter Naruto because he could teach his kids(after a few years) Rasengan and kage bushin And Hinata Because she would give her kids the Byakugan  

Now wat would you pick and why


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

_NaruHina, It will be a great Love..._


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruHina. I could say why, but im sure someone like riema could say it a lot better.


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 23, 2007)

None because pairings are minor and unimportant to the plot and don't serve any purpose other than to deliver something to work with for fans (fanart, fanfiction). No pairing should happen because the majority of pairing fans in this fandom is already insane as it is. 

Lol @ the poll


----------



## Felt (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 23, 2007)

There's a lot of pairings that I like. But I know that it won't happen so that's why I chose NaruHina, it's canon after all. 
Although I would've gone for SasoSaku if you have "other" option.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuNaru,but if you ask me Sasuke's too good for him.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> SasuNaru,but if you ask me Sasuke's too good for him.



Hmmm Thats true


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> SasuNaru,but if you ask me Sasuke's too good for him.


Isn't it more like Naruto's too good for Sasuke?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> You can have Sasuke, take him he is yours...


Fine ,I will.

@VirusClyne: No.


----------



## Felt (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually I think either NarurtoHinata or NarutoSakura would be fine.

But obviously TentenHinata would be my first choice


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Izuko said:


> Actually I think either NarurtoHinata or NarutoSakura would be fine.
> 
> But obviously TentenHinata would be my first choice



Ok, thats just crazy...I dont think Hinata Would be a lezbian


----------



## Felt (Aug 23, 2007)

I know, it's just a strange fantasy of mine


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I know, it's just a strange fantasy of mine



Mine too


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

I just got a creapy feeling of Hinata and Ten-Ten in bed. Stop talking like that please...


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Mine too



And you call me a perv...


----------



## Creator (Aug 23, 2007)

All my pairings all happened, is happening.


----------



## Felt (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> Was that heading at me



I believe i was directed at cyph3r


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

It better be


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 23, 2007)

narusaku ftw!


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Agent Smith said:


> narusaku ftw!



Dont see it happening  Anyway...It is posible


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku, of course <3


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku.

They've been through so much. It's an amazing pairing. It doesn't need drama-angst to be a beautiful pair. Loves them.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Aug 23, 2007)

I like the inference that the pollster sees all of the pairings happening except for NaruSaku.


----------



## Kanae (Aug 23, 2007)

Nick Soapdish said:


> I like the inference that the pollster sees all of the pairings happening except for NaruSaku.


 
Agreed XD

Voted NaruSaku <3


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Attack of teh NaruSaku fans. >


----------



## Fai (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuNaru.  


I bet no one expected my answer.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Abra kadabra You Are under my power! YOu will become a NaruHina Fan...But first Go jump in the lake


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> Dont see it happening  Anyway...It is posible



and hence, I see your pairing as crack.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Aug 23, 2007)

Kanae said:


> Agreed XD
> 
> Voted NaruSaku <3



I'm not saying who I voted for.  

Secret ballot is an important part of any functioning democracy. Not that you can run a forum like a democracy.

C'mon. Do I really *have* to say who I voted for?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

I want SakuHina to happen, dammit.


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Aug 23, 2007)

all of them but Naruhina.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Wheres the OroKabu poll?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

Sigh another pairing thread....

Anyways I pick NaruSaku cuz it makes most sense and is atm most likely to happen. 

His kids might not get the Byakugan anyways cause Naruto doesn't have it. You can learn Sakura's techniques. NaruSaku 2 me is most sensible. NaruHina is just 2 confusing..


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Kyouya said:


> all of them but Naruhina.



QFT.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Kyouya said:


> all of them but Naruhina.



Grrr You are on my stupid list FOREVER Bwhahahaha


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

Kyouya said:


> all of them but Naruhina.



Tell truth more?


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Tell truth more?



Bite me...Joking.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Bite me...Joking.



No...Not joking.


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Aug 23, 2007)

I like Sasuke and Naruto, but I'd rather have Lee and Sakura. I think that Sakura does care for him, it's just that she doesn't see it now or either she's too embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> Grrr You are on my stupid list FOREVER Bwhahahaha



Hey, it's just an opinion. Nothing to get mad about. Everyone feels differently about pairings, it's natural.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Hehe Everybody picking NaruSaku Just because i put "dont see it happening" beside it


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Hey, it's just an opinion. Nothing to get mad about. Everyone feels differently about pairings, it's natural.



I know i just wanted to say that


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> Hehe Everybody picking NaruSaku Just because i put "dont see it happening" beside it



Not really. 12+ people put NaruSaku cuz they believe thats more likely to happen than the other pairings.

Also, way 2 double post ti5i.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 23, 2007)

I pick NarutoxSakura, too!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

I really hate NaruSaku,SasuSaku,SasuHina,and NaruHina.
I really want to kill all of those pairings.
if they were people,I'd be going to jail right now.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I really hate NaruSaku,SasuSaku,SasuHina,and NaruHina.
> I really want to kill all of those pairings.
> if they were people,I'd be going to jail right now.



Y so hating =[.

I hate Tayuya x Kimimaro pairing  Who is Tayuya btw? lol


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Not really. 12+ people put NaruSaku cuz they believe thats more likely to happen than the other pairings.
> 
> Also, way 2 double post ti5i.



I guess....Thx and i dont see it Because She keeps hitting him in the face every time he talks trash about sasuke or wen he is acting stupid


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Not really. 12+ people put NaruSaku cuz they believe thats more likely to happen than the other pairings.
> 
> Also, way 2 double post ti5i.



Exactly. xD This poll was actually posted in the NaruSaku FC, so that may be why.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> I really hate NaruSaku,SasuSaku,SasuHina,and *NaruHina.*I really want to kill all of those pairings.
> if they were people,I'd be going to jail right now.



Then I really hate Kimimaro and am happy he is dead...


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> Hehe Everybody picking NaruSaku Just because i put "dont see it happening" beside it



actually, we're voting for it because I decide to bring it to our fanclub's attention, you see.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> I guess....Thx and i dont see it Because She keeps hitting him in the face every time he talks trash about sasuke or wen he is acting stupid



No relation is perfect =3. NaruHina is 2 quiet. NaruSaku is excitement xD


----------



## Kanae (Aug 23, 2007)

> I guess....Thx and i dont see it Because She keeps hitting him in the face every time he talks trash about sasuke or wen he is acting stupid


 
How far of the series have you seen? ^^


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

Where's the SakuHina option?! Such unfairness!


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 23, 2007)

LMAO that the NarutoSakura got most votes so far. I guess people just don't like having opinion rammed down their throats.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Y so hating =[.
> 
> I hate Tayuya x Kimimaro pairing  Who is Tayuya btw? lol


That chick who plays the flute and almost killed Shikamaru.
It's okay we all have our own oppinion,unless you'd like to eat up your own words.
I don't care if you don't like Kimimaro x Tayuya. They're both dead and it's a crack pairing. heh,a really lovely one.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> That chick who plays the flute and almost killed Shikamaru.
> It's okay we all have our own oppinion,unless you'd like to eat up your own words.
> I don't care if you don't like Kimimaro x Tayuya. They're both dead and it's a crack pairing. heh,a really lovely one.



LOL HER! Sh aint bad looking xD. They can be zombie pairings =]


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree KimiTayu FTW!!


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Mayhem said:


> LMAO that the NarutoSakura got most votes so far. I guess people just don't like having opinion rammed down their throats.



Believe me, that's not why.

I vote NaruSaku because I love the pairing.

NaruHina will probably beat it in the poll soon enough.


----------



## AmiChi (Aug 23, 2007)

Akamaru x Pakkun.
Can't you see it's the only real love that exists in the narutoverse ?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

What about HanaMizu? That pairing is WAYmore canon than, say, HanaKuso.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

AmiChi said:


> Akamaru x Pakkun.
> Can't you see it's the only real love that exists in the narutoverse ?


*pisses self laughing*


----------



## Emery (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish for none to happen, and here's why.  This manga is not about romance.  You people are constantly dumbing it down and ruining it by posting endless threads about which cartoon character is going to hook up with which cartoon character.  It's damn pathetic.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Emery said:


> I wish for none to happen, and here's why.  This manga is not about romance.  You people are constantly dumbing it down and ruining it by posting endless threads about which cartoon character is going to hook up with which cartoon character.  It's damn pathetic.



We know But...etleast i feal sorry for hinata for example i meen she trying to Make naruto notice her...But hes thick headed


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

_SasukeTonton..._


----------



## Shin-kai-den (Aug 23, 2007)

Your mom x your dad. It's canon.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Emery said:


> I wish for none to happen, and here's why.  This manga is not about romance.  You people are constantly dumbing it down and ruining it by posting endless threads about which cartoon character is going to hook up with which cartoon character.  It's damn pathetic.



I will agree that I am sickly addicted and thus, very pathetic, when it comes to pairings.

Anime is not cartoon. *in denial*

There's a difference.

(And do remember, the House of Uzumaki = ...Discuss topics relevant to both anime and manga (remember to spoiler-tag manga stuff) such as fan favorites, *pairings,* cosplay, general character discussion and so on. And hell, pairings are fun. xD Even if the manga isn't about romance. :3)


----------



## Felt (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _SasukeTonton..._



Now THAT would be awesome


----------



## Chilly (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuNaru.

Naruto has been chasing after Sasuke so damn long, it would only be fair


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Izuko said:


> Now THAT would be awesome



Didn't you know? It's already canon.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

KimiFMA9Sasu


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> KimiFMA9Sasu



you evil bitch...


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> KimiFMA9Sasu



TXK4EChiyo


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

;____;

This thread is turning into a spam section~!

NARUSAKU FTW.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> TXK4EChiyo


ehh it's better than TXK/Saku
I'd have to kill myself 
TayuAnkoTema FTW


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ehh it's better than TXK/Saku
> I'd have to kill myself
> TayuAnkoTema FTW



You even kno whos Chiyo is


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ehh it's better than TXK/Saku
> I'd have to kill myself
> TayuAnkoTema FTW



You are now pissing me off...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

what chiyo are you guys talking about?


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> TayuAnkoTema FTW



Mmmm, yum. <3


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Ermm old chiyo


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 23, 2007)

hell no,she's a grandma.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 23, 2007)

ShizunexAyame Because I want to see some girl action.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 23, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> hell no,she's a grandma.



My point exactly


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

Renshi said:


> ShizunexAyame Because I want to see some girl action.



Nonono, TsuShizu and AyaSaku. <3

Perfect combination. *shoves them all together*


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2007)

ti5i said:


> I guess....Thx and i dont see it Because She keeps hitting him in the face every time he talks trash about sasuke or wen he is acting stupid


How far back in the series are you? Sakura's hit Naruto a total of two times since Part 2 stared.

Oh, and I vote NaruSaku because its a more realistic portrayal of developing love, of course.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

Out of _those?_ 

NaruSaku.


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2007)

i say *choji*x*sakura

*i always wanted to see that, or

chiji x itachi


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Aug 23, 2007)

Chilly said:


> SasuNaru.
> 
> Naruto has been chasing after Sasuke so damn long, it would only be fair



you get a +rep for that i agree with you totally!


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuSaku, because thats how it started and it has to end the same way.


----------



## Homura (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku and this is a thread waiting for a pairings war among the other hundreds of threads out there about the same thing.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuNaru 'cause yaoi is awesome.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

SakuHina, because I likes yuri.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

_NaruHina because I say so..._


----------



## Elle (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Sakura's best bet at being happy would be with Lee.  She respects him and hasn't hit him over the head a million times (poor Naruto), screaming at him, and he's always been so wonderful with her, unlike Sasuke who ignores or rebukes any sort of advance she makes towards him.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> I think Sakura's best bet at being happy would be with Lee.  She respects him and hasn't hit him over the head a million times (poor Naruto), screaming at him, and he's always been so wonderful with her, unlike Sasuke who ignores or rebukes any sort of advance she makes towards him.



Seriously, I like SakuraLee....good idea.


----------



## *Ex-PrinCeSs* (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuSaku~Because I just really really really like this pairing!
NaruHina~Because its cute.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm surprised NaruSaku is still in the lead.



Go OTP!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I'm surprised NaruSaku is still in the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> Go OTP!



NarSaku is not all that...IMO...NaruHina is where its at...Lol.


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruHina and *NaruSasu* <3 <3 I'm all up for the gay buttsmex actionssss *licks lips*


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> NarSaku is not all that...IMO...NaruHina is where its at...Lol.



It's actually...completely opinionated...IMO...NaruSaku is where...everything's at.  *shot for rude mocking*

Sorry, but you ... after every five words gets annoying.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> It's actually...completely opinionated...IMO...NaruSaku is where...everything's at.  *shot for rude mocking*
> 
> Sorry, but you ... after every five words gets annoying.



I do get annoying a bit when I am on this kind of kick...Its all opinion.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I do get annoying a bit when I am on this kind of kick...Its all opinion.



Exactly.

<3

NaruSaku, FTW


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Exactly.
> 
> <3
> 
> NaruSaku, FTW



indeed so; narusaku ftw!


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Exactly.
> 
> <3
> 
> NaruSaku, FTW



NaruHina FTW  *Shot for rude mocking*...


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 23, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> I think Sakura's best bet at being happy would be with Lee.  She respects him and hasn't hit him over the head a million times (poor Naruto), screaming at him, and he's always been so wonderful with her, unlike Sasuke who ignores or rebukes any sort of advance she makes towards him.



Agreed.


LeeSaku because it's so damn cute.


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku, Because I liked that pairing since the very beginning and I think it has the highest probability of happening over any other.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Aug 23, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _NaruHina because I say so..._



NaruSaku because I SAID SO....


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> NaruSaku because I SAID SO....



NaruHina...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

It's all opinion IMO.......


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> It's all opinion IMO.......



True.........


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

Everyone: Shut up!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2007)

*sigh*

NaruHina.

Just because it would give them both something they've longed for all along.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2007)

Out of the poll options...LeeSaku because it would be wonderful and amusing. Having Sakura look past Lee's physical appearence and Lee being paired with a strong female character sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 23, 2007)

^ And that is why TsunadeTenten/Lee happens!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku...


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2007)

Kevin said:


> *sigh*
> 
> NaruHina.
> 
> Just because it would give them both something they've longed for all along.



Kev wins yet another thread.

Meh. NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NaruSasu will destroy the poll and leave NaruSaku in their dust whenever the'r respective fans care to vote in the poll, this much is certain. Not that popularity matters any when it comes to canonization anyway.

And romance exists in this manga, we all aren't just pulling shit out of our asses here for countless pages and threads.

NH is only being defended by the unexperienced as of now. I'm tired, so NS fans, enjoy yourselves.

NS is hardly most likely just because it had a little recent stretch of vague development in part 2. Interaction between them is inevitable what with them sharing the same goal of getting their middleman Sasuke back.

SasuSaku and NaruHina are still very likely. You guys have to admit, NaruSaku is more likely to be a red herring than canon. But Kishi does have a knack for being unpredictable, so you still have a chance. We just have to wait and see.

If Sakura has to be with anyone but Sasuke, and Hina has to be with anyone but Naruto, I pick Lee [or Anko] for both.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2007)

> SasuSaku and NaruHina are still very likely. You guys have to admit, NaruSaku is more likely to be a red herring than canon. But Kishi does have a knack for being unpredictable, so you still have a chance. We just have to wait and see



Red herring, I always hear that...honestly I think it's baseless, and no I don't think it is one. First I saw Veil using that and now it seems you all are using it...


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruHina and SasuSaku. <3


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Red herring, I always hear that...honestly I think it's baseless, and no I don't think it is one. First I saw Veil using that and now it seems you all are using it...



It's hardly baseless. Part 1 was predominantly SasuSaku with NaruHina on the side. Part 2 now that Sasuke is gone and Hinata has yet to gain relevance, Naruto and Sakura are whats left of Team 7, and do their best to reach their goal of bringing Sasuke back, and their bond grows in the process, which is neccessary if they wish to be capable of reaching their goal. Development between them is based mostly on speculation, and moments are all vague enough to be considered either romantic or friendship. The main serious moments between them involve grieving over Sasuke. When the focus is on Naruto, he brushes it off, because he doesn't want her pity, which is what she had shown when she learned of his fate.
Sakura's major recurring problem throughout Part 2 is her self worth.

While you all were rejoicing everytime you got what you considered a moment, we simply pointed out that Sasuke and Hinata were absent, and still pose very much a threat to NaruSaku. And now they're both present, and NaruSaku's last moment was Sakura's rudest rejection yet. if NaruSaku was to be so likely to be canon, wouldn't Sakura not be annoyed with Naruto's dates? NaruSaku fans tend to completely disregard Sasuke and especially Hinata's character, even though Kishi returned to her character and her feelings for Naruto at the end of Part 1, and kept those feeligns post timeskip. Naruto still has his crush on Sakura as well, but takes it just as seriously as he did in the beginning of the story. If Hinata and Naruto's feelings are still there, why would Sakura's be absent?

You don't want to answer that question. Trust me. Don't make me do it again.

You knwo what I'm talking about.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 23, 2007)

SasuSaku, NaruHina, and LeeSaku, only because I have a soft spot for the last one. <3

AHERM, WHERE'S NARUINO, PEOPLE?! xDDD jk.


----------



## fennixfire (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSasu, I say!


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 23, 2007)

NaruSaku ftw. Many were sure that NaruHina was going to happen in this arc once they were paired together on the same team and it hasn't happened yet. It doesn't look likely to happen later either. Hinata is a side character too so this will probably be her only arc of part 2


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2007)

naruto_bruin said:


> NaruSaku ftw. Many were sure that NaruHina was going to happen in this arc once they were paired together on the same team and it hasn't happened *yet*. It doesn't look likely to happen later either. Hinata is a side character too so this will probably be her only arc of part 2



Keyword: YET. The arc is far from over. And just cuz he's a side character doesn't mean something *cough*BlueHair*cough* can't come up to bring her to enough prominence for another arc. For all we know regardless, there may be an arc after this one with all of the Konoha 11. Hina's confession has been foreshadowed and we've been reminded of it several times. It's going to happen at some point, otherwise Kishi could have just dropped her feelings like he did Lee's and Ino's. But he didn't. Kishi ain't over with her yet. He's focused on the Brothers Uchiha first.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh man.

Why is there another thread? We KNOW who *ALWAYS* wins these threads. >___> 

In anycase, I voted NaruHina and SasuSaku, as per usual. Links are why I like those pairings. But they're old LAPs. -_-;


----------



## Tsunade~The Fifth Hokage (Aug 23, 2007)

I say NaruSaku


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

ti5i... Adding "(dont see it happening)" to the Naruto/Sakura option was completely uncalled for, and will cause nothing but trouble. If that's your opinion, you should've put it in your intro post, if anywhere.

For the record, I voted Naruto/Hinata. Surprise surprise, right? 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Red herring, I always hear that...honestly I think it's baseless, and no I don't think it is one. First I saw Veil using that and now it seems you all are using it...



I am an extremely influential individual.  I broadcast my posts via the radio tower I stole from you


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 24, 2007)

^ We suspected it was you! D<


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 24, 2007)

Screw the options, I say Anko x Sakura!


----------



## Nikitaa (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruHina cos they'd make a cute couple (and good parents psh)


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> ^ We suspected it was you! D<



Next I will steal your 2x4.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd honestly want to see both Naruto and Sasuke end up with some new kunoichi, because the other choices fail. They really do.

Naruto deserves better than Sakura--why the fuck should he settle for someone who treated him like shit? So does Sasuke, for that matter. Sakura never loved him--she was just having a crush on someone who was popular. She never understood him, and she never will. The best she can ever do is feel sorry for them and have her sad little moments from time to time.

And Hinata--well, I don't see it happening now, but the pairing could be made decent-looking in the future. Naruto deserves a girl with some spine--and self esteem. Hinata may develop this, however--so all hope shouldn't be lost for you NaruHina fans.

Karin? Pfft, she can take her herpes and fuck Suigetsu. Better yet, she can go get killed by an Akatsuki, because all she is is filler-and annoying filler, at that.

Naruto and Sasuke deserve to be with pwning female shinobi. Either that, or they go gay for each other--and that's somewhat unlikely, seeing that this is a shounen manga.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 24, 2007)

> Naruto and Sasuke deserve to be with pwning female shinobi.



Those don't exist in Narutoverse.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Naruto and Sasuke deserve to be with pwning female shinobi. Either that, or they go gay for each other--and that's somewhat unlikely, seeing that this is a shounen manga.



Naruto could always just stay in sexy jutsu form... 



Random Nobody said:


> Those don't exist in Narutoverse.



Kickass females are a rare breed in just about any shounen, to my knowledge.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 24, 2007)

True but usually a series has at least one.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 24, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> True but usually a series has at least one.



It's probably BH. i just hope that she doesn't fail miserably like the others...


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruHina, they seem good together.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Keyword: YET. The arc is far from over. And just cuz he's a side character doesn't mean something *cough*BlueHair*cough* can't come up to bring her to enough prominence for another arc. For all we know regardless, there may be an arc after this one with all of the Konoha 11. Hina's confession has been foreshadowed and we've been reminded of it several times. It's going to happen at some point, otherwise Kishi could have just dropped her feelings like he did Lee's and Ino's. But he didn't. Kishi ain't over with her yet. He's focused on the Brothers Uchiha first.



What are you referring to with Blue Hair? I don't get it . I'm curious


----------



## KillerGiraffe (Aug 24, 2007)

I think this thread is really sad, even for a wishing thread LOL. NaruSaku is going to happen. 

I wish it also, but that is just fact. The reason I wish it is because they are two pieces to a puzzle, people think the, "Naruto cofidence and Hinata shyness" complete the glove but that is just bs imo, Hinata is a bit wierd in the head, and Naruto may be immuture but I don't think that is the case. Also Hinata has proven that she can, "improve herself", so their will hardly be a completed glove there.

But on the other hand, Naruto fights, Sakura heals, Naruto jokes, Sakura is more serious, "but with the ultimate compliment to him, she finds what he does funny." Naruto is strong willed, Sakura is not, but Sakura makes up for his weak mind, to compliment.

Naruto loves Sakura, Sakura is falling for Naruto, and ontop of that Sakura is actually beginning to see a man in Naruto, not just Hinata's little child fantasy, like she knows NOTHING about Naruto, but Sakura is learning Naruto in all ways, like a real relationship happens. Sakura and Naruto both understand eachother pretty well, and know how to push eachothers buttons, and obviously they make up whenever they get mad at eachother very quickly, "in a relationship argument is garenteed, but making up means growth in love."


NaruHina has never been a clear relationship, it is but a cloudy day, that never warms. NaruSaku has been nearly garenteed from the start when we clearly found out that Naruto liked Sakura.

For the sake of some people, "because some beleive that NaruHina has had this epic growth in relationship", i'll say that their WAS some during the chunning exam, even though their was not. Listen people it ended there, and stayed there. Nothing has improved since then, and I don't see them improving soon. 

In the end NaruSaku will succeed.


If anyone reads the manga here, you will see MUCH more evidence and a BONE breaker comment Sakura was making, and a direct hint to any. Anyways i'm done


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 24, 2007)

Juubi said:


> It's probably BH. i just hope that she doesn't fail miserably like the others...



I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

@naruto-bruin: its probable that Blue is from Kumo, since thats not only the only one of the 5 major shinobi nations without an Akatsuki rep, but also Yugito was said to have been the second strongest to come from Kumo. I dont think it necessary to elaborate a possible connection between Hina's attempted kidnapping and a reason for Blue to be a Kumo nukenin.

Would be all the more reason for Kishi to throw in a Hyuuga arc possibly at the end  of this mission.


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 24, 2007)

Any pairing.

Pairing peace.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> @naruto-bruin: its probable that Blue is from Kumo, since thats not only the only one of the 5 major shinobi nations without an Akatsuki rep, but also Yugito was said to have been the second strongest to come from Kumo. I dont think it necessary to elaborate a possible connection between Hina's attempted kidnapping and a reason for Blue to be a Kumo nukenin.
> 
> Would be all the more reason for Kishi to throw in a Hyuuga arc possibly at the end  of this mission.



Sorry, I'm not the biggest Hinata fan and I don't really pay attention to her but I do love and pay attention the story; however I don't recall her ever being involved in an attempted kidnapping. Are you referring to that incident during the chuunin exams? She hasn't been in many arcs and that's all I can think of. That involved the sand and sound though not Kumo.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

You've just proved a valuable point for me NB. You may not care for her character but that has no bearing on her background and how it can relate to the present. Hinata's failed attempted kidnapping by the Kumo emissary is what cost Hizashi [Neji's father] his life, and the reason Neji hated the main house. 

How you managed to overlook that in a character showcase that encompassed three major fights [where Naruto's  focused] of the chuunin exam [Naru v. Kiba, Hina v. Neji, Naru v. Neji] is beyond me.


----------



## Senshin_Ultima (Aug 24, 2007)

I really would love it if LeeSaku would happen. the reason is because Lee is almost perfect for her, he truly puts her before himself. Naruto doesn't really do that unless it were a life or death situation and that doesn't occur much. And Sasuke? HAHAHA, yea right he could care less for her he just thinks of her as a teamate, maybe a friend, but i doubt any more than that. oh and fan girls don't think 'he's just a lonely heart that needs love. He loves her on the inside'. Question: if he does love her, why is he afraid to show her love? is it because he doesn't want her to get hurt when he fights itachi? then why not fight itachi at all? just live a life of happiness. but no he can't let it go, so i believe if LeeSaku won't happen that NaruSaku is next.

Oh yea, i personally would want NaruHina to happen, i dunno why but Hinata deserves love from the person she cares about, and please don't say Kiba or Shino, i mean for god's sake they're like her brothers or something. They always have her back on things. Okay no more talking.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruHina so they could just get it over already =/


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> You've just proved a valuable point for me NB. You may not care for her character but that has no bearing on her background and how it can relate to the present. Hinata's failed attempted kidnapping by the Kumo emissary is what cost Hizashi [Neji's father] his life, and the reason Neji hated the main house.
> 
> How you managed to overlook that in a character showcase that encompassed three major fights [where Naruto's  focused] of the chuunin exam [Naru v. Kiba, Hina v. Neji, Naru v. Neji] is beyond me.



I was just saying that I didn't recall her being involved in a kidnapping because I don't really pay attention to her. I know the fact that I  don't care about a character has little to do with the story. Hell, I'm lukewarm towards Sasuke yet I know that he'll factor into the story. 

I don't really get what you're saying in the second part. If you're talking about me overlooking her, then I can respond by saying that it's not that I overlooked her. It's that I find her rather boring and found myself drifting while she was onscreen. ( I watched the anime in part 1.) I also got to say that Hinata-Neji is not a major fight imo nor was Hinata showcased in the Naruto-Kiba fight. She was shown, but she didn't have much of the attention on her.

But back to the first point. Are you suggesting that Hinata is going to fight the Blue Hair? If you are... wow.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

Its ok, I understand. I apologize if the post seems hostile. What I mean to point out is NaruSaku fans tend to disregard Sasuke and especially Hina's character just because she's a supporting character, whereas SS/NH [those who support both or at least acknowledge the other] fans tend to not overlook anything. Its best to draw conclusions while looking at all relevant evidence present, no matter personal preference. Just because you dont care for something doesnt make it any less existant.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

I understand that. I think most people acknowledge all the evidence. It's just that people from different pairings think different types of evidence are important.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

Who else is going to take her out? Sakura already showed her improvement against Sasori, and Shikamaru, the one who usually gets the luck of facing off against troublesome women has taken out Hidan.

Blue Hair is finally revealed during a mission where Hinata has finally returned, and has witnessed Kabuchimaru's "Am I Naruto, or am I the Kyuubi?" speech. Now Pein and BH are assigned to capture Naruto. Hinata, much like Sakura, made a promise to improve. Kishi closed out Part 1 with HER promise.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

naruto_bruin said:


> But back to the first point. Are you suggesting that Hinata is going to fight the Blue Hair? If you are... wow.



If two females on opposing sides are anywhere near each other, It's almost a given that they will fight. Sakura has already had some Akatsuki action with Sasori, and a fight between her and Karin has been foreshadowed. That leaves Hinata to match up with Bluehair. Not to say Hinata will fight her alone, but she'll almost certainly be involved in the fight. If Bluehair is in fact a Kumo ninja with some connection to the attempted kidnapping of Hinata, even better.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2007)

I am fine with whatever Kishi chooses.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

I really don't see it guys. I guess it just comes down to how important we see Hinata to be in the manga. If I was NaruHina supporter, I guess it would only be nautural to think that the character who was going to end up with the main character would fight BH. 
      I like NaruSaku though and don't think that Hinata is an important enough character to take out the female Akatsuki. I was thinking Tsunade, Sakura, hell even Naruto, or other male characters would fight BH. Sakura can certainly fight multiple akatsuki btw. Naruto has fought Deidara & Kakuzu and will fight more. Sasuke has fought Deidara and will fight Itachi. Sakura can follow suit and fight multiple akatsuki. She can fight Karin too. She's part of team 7 and a main character. I think it's a given that her last big fight wouldn't be at the beginning of part 2 against Sasori. As such I think she'll fight BH or someone else of significant importance before the manga ends. Since she is the lead female character, I think that she'll fight the female Akatsuki


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruSaku for me


----------



## Shodai (Aug 24, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> And you call me a perv...



That's because you are not a pervert......................






YOU ARE A SUPER PERVERT!


----------



## Dementia (Aug 24, 2007)

They all can happen.in one big orgy-like reunion
But I believe none will!


----------



## Lullaby (Aug 24, 2007)

voted SASUSAKU / NARUHINA and SASUNARU.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> It's hardly baseless. Part 1 was predominantly SasuSaku with NaruHina on the side.



NaruHina yeah, but most of it was in the latter half of the Chunin Exams arc, and that one-sided moment at the end. Sasuke and Sakura's relationship mostly dealt with Sakura griping over Sasuke's state with him neglecting her and focusing on Naruto for the most part. 



> Part 2 now that Sasuke is gone and Hinata has yet to gain relevance, Naruto and Sakura are whats left of Team 7, and do their best to reach their goal of bringing Sasuke back, and their bond grows in the process, which is neccessary if they wish to be capable of reaching their goal.



They had already bonded in Part I. They both grew to be friends during that time and Sakura looked to Naruto as someone she could put her complete trust in. 



> Development between them is based mostly on speculation, and moments are all vague enough to be considered either romantic or friendship.



With the exception of one-sided moments, same can be said for SasuSaku/NaruHina. 



> The main serious moments between them involve grieving over Sasuke.



Which Naruto is usually the one to bring up. 



> When the focus is on Naruto, he brushes it off, because he doesn't want her pity, which is what she had shown when she learned of his fate.
> Sakura's major recurring problem throughout Part 2 is her self worth.



No...she had dealt with that during the time-skip. She's shown that she really is reliable. She's shown that she is more determined than she ever was. Most of Part II seems to deal with her resolve to restore Team 7. 



> While you all were rejoicing everytime you got what you considered a moment, we simply pointed out that Sasuke and Hinata were absent, and still pose very much a threat to NaruSaku.



One who is apathetic to romance in general, and one who barely is ever around and has yet to utter a word of confession to their crush...a real threat. 



> And now they're both present, and NaruSaku's last moment was Sakura's rudest rejection yet. if NaruSaku was to be so likely to be canon, wouldn't Sakura not be annoyed with Naruto's dates?



If that is a point your trying to make, what about Sasuke and Sakura? He even turned her down in the face of a genuine confession. Can't say it for NaruHina simply because such an oppurtunity has not arrived. 



> NaruSaku fans tend to completely disregard Sasuke and especially Hinata's character,



Not all of us. It seems quite apparent Sasuke does not have those feelings for anybody, and there has simply been no action done to bring Naruto and Hinata closer together ever since the Chunin Exams arc came to a conclusion. 



> even though Kishi returned to her character and her feelings for Naruto at the end of Part 1, and kept those feeligns post timeskip. Naruto still has his crush on Sakura as well, but takes it just as seriously as he did in the beginning of the story. If Hinata and Naruto's feelings are still there, why would Sakura's be absent?.



I think Naruto has shown plenty enough that his feelings are serious. I've said it before, but just because he doesn't revolve his world around a single infatuation, as if he could he is the main character after all, does not make it any more or less than Sakura's or Hinata's. 



> You don't want to answer that question. Trust me. Don't make me do it again.
> 
> You knwo what I'm talking about.



?


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruTsun.....the best ever...


----------



## Loulabelle (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruSaku..


----------



## bug_ninja (Aug 24, 2007)

naruhina is the best pairing ever


----------



## ramenx3 (Aug 24, 2007)

SasuSaku and NaruHina.


----------



## reddik (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd pick Naruto and Hinata,


----------



## Creator (Aug 24, 2007)

SakuraAyame. Sakura needs some one. Ayame seems the perfect choice.


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 24, 2007)

Putting "don't see it happening" after NaruSaku is like screaming *PAIRING WAR BITCHES*. I'm not into that, and I never bash pairings directly, but this comment pissed me off, even though I'm not a NaruSaku supporter. So just for the record, NaruSaku has more chance than NaruHina currently. ♥~

On topic: I'm not really keen on seeing any pairings happenning, even though I like a lot and I could grow to accept any. But I'd only like them if they had _proper development_, and I don't think any has the chance to have it. Maybe Shikamaru/Temari.
My OTP is Sasuke/Naruto, but I've never really thought it would "happen", and anyway, I like them as brothers/friends too, so as long as they are "together", I don't care what kind of relationship do they have.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

> Hell, I'm lukewarm towards Sasuke yet I know that he'll factor into the story.


 
Sasuke's damn near the main character, the way he's portrayed.  Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## Suzie (Aug 24, 2007)

wtf no sasunaru you betch?

I voted for LeeSaku 
Sakura should get her mind out of the gutter and see Lee's love for her and then fall in love with him.

PLUS
All the other pairings make me sickExcept SasuNaru


----------



## ti5i (Aug 24, 2007)

Miyavi said:


> wtf no sasunaru you betch?
> 
> I voted for LeeSaku
> Sakura should get her mind out of the gutter and see Lee's love for her and then fall in love with him.
> ...



Hmmm i imagine their kids Big foot


----------



## JJsuperuler (Aug 24, 2007)

ti5i said:


> In any way i chose NaruHina, Because they bellong togetter Naruto because he could teach his kids(after a few years) Rasengan and kage bushin And Hinata Because she would give her kids the Byakugan
> 
> Now wat would you pick and why



same reason and evrything lol that wil be sickk a hyuuga doing rasengan!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2007)

SakuLee


----------



## ti5i (Aug 24, 2007)

Omg Didnt everybody read the thread I also put in and WHY!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, both of my more recent LAP's are in my signature. If I post my reason, it'll set this in motion for yet another pairing war, and since there's at least two more just on the first page of the HoU, I doubt we need another one.


----------



## ti5i (Aug 24, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Well, both of my more recent LAP's are in my signature. If I post my reason, it'll set this in motion for yet another pairing war, and since there's at least two more just on the first page of the HoU, I doubt we need another one.



Hmmm i guess


----------



## Aldric (Aug 24, 2007)

Zetsu x Sakura, Sasuke x Chapter 354 Furry Granny and Naruto x Shikamaru's mom.

CANON


----------



## Chiyo (Aug 24, 2007)

ZetsuHanabi.


----------



## Kyosuke (Aug 24, 2007)

SasuSaku ^__^


----------



## Masda (Aug 24, 2007)

Here are my opinions, i havent read the manga BTW.
Naruto/Sakura: I know that Naruto first had a crush on her,
and Sakura only liked him as a friend and nothing more.
But know i think that the crush Naruto had was over and treat each other more brother and sisterlike.

And about Hinata that's never gonna happen, even though i like episodes like that about tho's 2 but i dont think Naruto thinks she's hot or anything like that, only nice is what i heard.


----------



## Charu (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruHina.
Naruto needs some calming down.
Hinata needs more confidence.
And they're cute.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

AnkoIbiki. 

0.0

Imagine those children. Srsly.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 24, 2007)

I knew NaruHina would end up coming to the top. =)

Oh well. <3 NaruSaku still had its spotlight!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm actually impressed that LeeSaku hasn't dropped off the poll. It's hanging in there.

{You have me to thank for that. }


----------



## Mishari (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruSaku. Hands down.


----------



## Masda (Aug 24, 2007)

Wait, now that i think of it,
Naruto did say that Hinata was a pretty girl right?
So i made a mistake before sorry.


----------



## NOODLE_LOVE (Aug 24, 2007)

Shikamaru x Temari is the only pairing I want to see happening. 

WHY ? Because it is one of the few pairings that actually strikes me as mutual and thus makes some sense. I am not a fan of all those pairings where only one character likes the other but the affection is not returned in the same way. I need equal feelings for a pairing to be considered good and convincing, not one-sided crushes like SasuSaku, NaruHina, LeeSaku or NaruSaku that never develop from one side and just the other side.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 24, 2007)

Masda said:


> Wait, now that i think of it,
> Naruto did say that Hinata was a pretty girl right?
> So i made a mistake before sorry.



No. He only ever said "I like people like you". 

Unless you're thinking of Sakura.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well..I'm pretty glad that at least NaruHina doesn't have a majority in this poll. And NaruSaku isn't doing too shabby either.


----------



## Masda (Aug 24, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> No. He only ever said "I like people like you".
> 
> Unless you're thinking of Sakura.


No it was in episdode 148,
didnt he say he saw a pretty girl, wich was Hinata when he woke up??


----------



## Mel (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha... This was just a filler LoL
The real story that counts and for that I vote NaruSaku all the way ^_^


----------



## Masda (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn, im discovered!


----------



## Masda (Aug 24, 2007)

No seriously what did he say?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

naruto_bruin said:


> I really don't see it guys. I guess it just comes down to how important we see Hinata to be in the manga. If I was NaruHina supporter, I guess it would only be nautural to think that the character who was going to end up with the main character would fight BH.



What does fighting BH have to do with ending up with the main character? 



> I like NaruSaku though and don't think that Hinata is an important enough character to take out the female Akatsuki. I was thinking Tsunade, Sakura, hell even Naruto, or other male characters would fight BH.



Once again, females fight females (By the way, Shikamaru counts as a female in the fighting rules, due to his tendency to end up fighting girls). Tsunade is more likely to sit pretty in Konoha than fight BH, though it's not impossible, technically. Sakura already has Karin to fight, and girls don't get to fight often in shounen, so the odds of Sakura having *two* fights so close to each other are very slim. Hinata remains the most likely opponent for BH.

Remember that I'm not saying Hinata will fight BH alone, just that she'll be involved in the fight.



> Sakura can certainly fight multiple akatsuki btw. Naruto has fought Deidara & Kakuzu and will fight more. Sasuke has fought Deidara and will fight Itachi. Sakura can follow suit and fight multiple akatsuki. She can fight Karin too. She's part of team 7 and a main character. I think it's a given that her last big fight wouldn't be at the beginning of part 2 against Sasori. As such I think she'll fight BH or someone else of significant importance before the manga ends. Since she is the lead female character, I think that she'll fight the female Akatsuki



I've already posted my reasoning to the contrary. Sure, Sakura could fight more than 1 Akatsuki, but it's unlikely that she will have 2 fights so close to each other. If Sakura does end up fighting another akatsuki, it'll probably be in the next arc.



Seto Kaiba said:


> NaruHina yeah, but most of it was in the latter half of the Chunin Exams arc, and that one-sided moment at the end.



I wouldn't say that so quickly. You know, Naruto expression during Hinata's speech is identical to Hinata's expression when Naruto says he really likes people like her. It would seem Kishimoto is trying to hint that they reacted in the same way. Proof of a romantic thought? Maybe not, but it certainly makes one wonder...



> Sasuke and Sakura's relationship mostly dealt with Sakura griping over Sasuke's state with him neglecting her and focusing on Naruto for the most part.



Neglecting Sakura? They seemed to have a fairly solid amount of interaction during the first half of the chuunin exams (Before Sasuke goes MIA with Kakashi). And somehow Sakura became one of Sasuke's "precious people"...

Besides, one could just as easily say Naruto/Sakura mostly dealt with Naruto's feelings being treated as a joke and then Naruto forgetting about Sakura and focusing on Sasuke (Or Hinata, Neji, Gaara, and the sannins...)



> They had already bonded in Part I. They both grew to be friends during that time and Sakura looked to Naruto as someone she could put her complete trust in.



Why yes, they're friends. That's why it would be weird to have them act like strangers in part 2. It's a shame that people take Sakura being friendly to Naruto as romantic feelings, especially considering how she always rejects Naruto in the explicitly romantic moments.



> With the exception of one-sided moments, same can be said for SasuSaku/NaruHina.



Of all the characters involved, Sasuke is the best at keeping his true feelings under wraps. It's quite possible Sasuke turned Sakura down at the goodbye scene because he had chosen vengeance over her (and everyone else). It doesn't mean that he considered romance with Sakura, but the possibility is there.

Additionally, Naruto has never rejected Hinata, nor has he had a chance to, since he's oblivious to her feelings. But if and when he becomes aware, it's not in Naruto's character to reject people, especially not a kind of person he "really likes". He would almost certainly at least give her a chance.

By contrast, Sakura isn't really the type to hide romantic feelings, is perfectly aware of Naruto's romantic feelings, and clearly rejects them time and time again without even an inkling of romantic tension on her part.



> Which Naruto is usually the one to bring up.



Usually, but not always. But yes, Naruto/Sasuke trumps all in manga focus.



> No...she had dealt with that during the time-skip. She's shown that she really is reliable. She's shown that she is more determined than she ever was. Most of Part II seems to deal with her resolve to restore Team 7.



So she *wasn't* crying and saying she wasn't doing anything to help Naruto after his fight with Orochimaru finished?



> One who is apathetic to romance in general, and one who barely is ever around and has yet to utter a word of confession to their crush...a real threat.



I've already argued Sasuke. As for Hinata, chapter 282 seems to indicate a desire to make her feelings known, though she may be too fearful to do so. Well, that won't be a problem forever, given her theme of change. Who knows, that change could very well happen in this arc, now that she's going to be around for a while.



> If that is a point your trying to make, what about Sasuke and Sakura? He even turned her down in the face of a genuine confession. Can't say it for NaruHina simply because such an oppurtunity has not arrived.



Already argued. 



> Not all of us. It seems quite apparent Sasuke does not have those feelings for anybody, and there has simply been no action done to bring Naruto and Hinata closer together ever since the Chunin Exams arc came to a conclusion.



Already argued Sasuke. For Hinata, well, she's back on stage now, so we'll see how long that lasts.



> I think Naruto has shown plenty enough that his feelings are serious. I've said it before, but just because he doesn't revolve his world around a single infatuation, as if he could he is the main character after all, does not make it any more or less than Sakura's or Hinata's.



Naruto doesn't need to revolve around his feelings for Sakura to make them serious. *His feelings need to be taken seriously more than 1% of the time to make them serious.* Instead, they're treated as a joke 99% of the time, and in part 2, not even Naruto seems to take his date requests seriously anymore.

It doesn't help that during the PoaLT, one of the rare moments where Naruto's feelings are actually taken seriously for once, we're given an indication that Naruto is willing to give up his feelings. Shouldn't that be a bad sign for Naruto/Sakura? 



Masda said:


> No it was in episdode 148,
> didnt he say he saw a pretty girl, wich was Hinata when he woke up??



That was filler. However, the vast amount of Naruto/Hinata filler when the pairing isn't that popular in Japan is rather suspicious...


----------



## Masda (Aug 24, 2007)

Ow sorry, kinda new to this yet.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2007)

> I wouldn't say that so quickly. You know, Naruto expression during Hinata's speech is identical to Hinata's expression when Naruto says he really likes people like her. It would seem Kishimoto is trying to hint that they reacted in the same way. Proof of a romantic thought? Maybe not, but it certainly makes one wonder...



What? Using expressions now? The times Sakura smiled fondly at Naruto, and he vice-versa yet they don't hold as much water as a single panel that involved the few times Hinata and Naruto actually interacted this arc?



> Neglecting Sakura? They seemed to have a fairly solid amount of interaction during the first half of the chuunin exams (Before Sasuke goes MIA with Kakashi). And somehow Sakura became one of Sasuke's "precious people"...



His initial transformation in the CS state is a given. Mostly after that, it dealt with Sakura's worrying up to when Gaara went out of control, when Sasuke stated he did not wish to see his comrades die. Then there's his post-Tsukuyomi state which dealt with Sakura worrying over whether he'd leave



> Besides, one could just as easily say Naruto/Sakura mostly dealt with Naruto's feelings being treated as a joke and then Naruto forgetting about Sakura and focusing on Sasuke (Or Hinata, Neji, Gaara, and the sannins...)



I have no problem acknowledging that Naruto's feelings, and in more broad terms his relationship with Sakura is used for comedic value. I'm not trying to bring down Sakura's feelings while hyping Naruto's. I just don't believe like I said that his feelings are any more or less important than anyone else's. 



> Why yes, they're friends. That's why it would be weird to have them act like strangers in part 2. It's a shame that people take Sakura being friendly to Naruto as romantic feelings, especially considering how she always rejects Naruto in the explicitly romantic moments.



It's a shame people take anything involving Sasuke and Sakura as romantic, especially considering how he has rejected her numerous times. It's a shame that of the few times Naruto and Hinata have interacted, people like to interpret it as romantic.

Except for 297, I don't see anything that really hints at something mutually romantic, but I do see it as something that could potentially become so. 



> Of all the characters involved, Sasuke is the best at keeping his true feelings under wraps. It's quite possible Sasuke turned Sakura down at the goodbye scene because he had chosen vengeance over her (and everyone else). It doesn't mean that he considered romance with Sakura, but the possibility is there.



It was clear he had chosen his revenge over all. I too believe the possibility is there, just a slim one. 



> Additionally, Naruto has never rejected Hinata, nor has he had a chance to, since he's oblivious to her feelings. But if and when he becomes aware, it's not in Naruto's character to reject people, especially not a kind of person he "really likes". He would almost certainly at least give her a chance.



That's what I said. Using the "accepting people" theme for that? He already sees her as someone he cares about, so I don't see how turning down a confession would contradict that theme. I think they need more development for Naruto to take such an action as you described to be believeable. 



> By contrast, Sakura isn't really the type to hide romantic feelings, is perfectly aware of Naruto's romantic feelings, and clearly rejects them time and time again without even an inkling of romantic tension on her part.



I think there are a few, but obviously you'd disagree. 



> Usually, but not always. But yes, Naruto/Sasuke trumps all in manga focus.



No one can deny that. 



> So she wasn't crying and saying she wasn't doing anything to help Naruto after his fight with Orochimaru finished?



I was talking about the whole scene, but if you want to narrow it like that. To my knowledge, a popular interpretation among you guys is that it has to do with her esteem in the general sense, when she was explicitly talking about Naruto. To the whole scene, Yamato's words of course, you know the story.



> I've already argued Sasuke. As for Hinata, chapter 282 seems to indicate a desire to make her feelings known, though she may be too fearful to do so. Well, that won't be a problem forever, given her theme of change. Who knows, that change could very well happen in this arc, now that she's going to be around for a while.



While the character herself has indicated a desire to change, and I guess a desire to confess, neither has been foreshadowed much if at all. 

That's a heavy bet, you've guys have been saying that for a while now...



> Already argued Sasuke. For Hinata, well, she's back on stage now, so we'll see how long that lasts.



Nothing so far...



> Naruto doesn't need to revolve around his feelings for Sakura to make them serious. His feelings need to be taken seriously more than 1% of the time to make them serious. Instead, they're treated as a joke 99% of the time, and in part 2, not even Naruto seems to take his date requests seriously anymore.



Whenever the situation arises, they are shown that they are serious. Angsting over it isn't like Naruto. Most of these comedic situations deal with the two in casual situations.



> It doesn't help that during the PoaLT, one of the rare moments where Naruto's feelings are actually taken seriously for once, we're given an indication that Naruto is willing to give up his feelings. Shouldn't that be a bad sign for Naruto/Sakura?



No. It should be a bad sign if it's indicative that he wants to keep her to himself, that shows selfishness and immaturity.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruHina and *OrochimaruAnko*...


----------



## innera (Aug 24, 2007)

Narusaku! ; )


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't really like any specific paring.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

SasuSaku...  

*Ibiko* goddamnit! KakaAnko too.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 24, 2007)

NaruSaku is the biggest fucking foreshadowing I've ever seen, so I'm going to go with that.

Plus they're just perfect for eachother.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2007)

Veil of Dreams, Sasuke does not like Sakura. No matter how much you want to deny it, be biased about, and whatever, it doesn't change the fact that he hasn't shown any indication whatsoever that would prove that assumption correct. That Than You was for the same reason Sakura said Thank You to Naruto. He was thankful to her for helping him and understanding him; the databook even supports this. By your logic, Sakura was in love with Naruto when she asked him to bring Sasuke back.

Naruto's feelings for Sakura are serious, would he have been so hurt by her loving Sasuke if they weren't? Just because he doesn't go around saying 'he loves her doesn't mean he doesn't. Saying he doesn't honestly sounds very biased. Especially when Naruto doesn't like Hinata romantically at all. When you love someone, you have to learn how to let him or her go, even though you’ll always love them, and just be there for that person. Which is what Naruto did when he promised Sakura to bring Sasuke back. Saying Naruto didn’t love Sakura is the NaruHina fan's excuse for their insecurities. No offense, that is just the way I see it.

I don't think Hinata meant she wasn't ready to admit her feelings to him, but more she wasn't ready to see him, yet. Furthermore, Hinata's intentions are not romantic. Her goal is not to get Naruto to like her back, it’s to become like him, and be strong and self-confident. By that logic, Hinata ever admitting her feelings for Naruto are pretty slim. In fact, if she ever archives that goal of becoming like him her feelings might just wither away to respect, seeing as she hardly ever sees him or spends time with him, and she only likes him because he is her idol. And if Hinata's theme is change, wouldn't that mean her feelings for Naruto would change?

And NaruHina is the second most popular pairing in Japan, that is why there was so much NaruHina and only one arc of NaruSaku, fan service because NaruHina was the bigger fandom. If you're trying to imply Kishimoto-san had something to do with the fillers, here is a tidbit for you, Naruto also through a Rasengan in one of the fillers he was teamed with Hinata. Yes, Kishimoto-san had a lot to do with the fillers indeed.

I know you'll probably try to disprove everything I said, but honestly, you can't do that without throwing out your own opinions on the matter instead of facts, so if you reply to this I won’t answer (partly because of laziness, and the other half for the above reason) I'll put the whole reason why I think NaruSaku is the better pairing before you get in here.

NaruSaku, for all intents and purposes, is the best pairing I've ever seen. Unlike most main character pairings, which just put the main characters together without much development or a real reason for the two to love each other out of nowhere (NaruHina, nix the main characters part) NaruSaku would have a reason to love each other and enough development to prove it. A relationship where the rise to love is shown is rare and I’ve personally never seen it done before in Shounen. I wonder if that is what Kishimoto-san is working towards? Its been shown many times that Naruto has to work for and earn what he wants, unlike Sasuke who gets everything without even trying respect, power, skill, and Sakura's love. Naruto must earn respect, power skill, and possibly, Sakura's love as well. And from my point of view, that is exactly what he's been doing. Gradually gaining Sakura's affection by showing her who he really is and what he's really like. I wonder, which is more exciting, love out of nowhere, or gradual blossoming love? Of course, no couple is perfect. But just because Sakura might still love Sasuke, doesn't mean she can't have feelings for Naruto either. But that’s just my opinion in the subject.


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 24, 2007)

Another pairing thread, eh? I might as well join in. I want NaruSaku to happen, it's been my OTP since around chapter three and I'm not intending to convert. I don't feel like going into detail, too lazy. I might post later. Meh, I'm really just here for postcount.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 24, 2007)

_HinataFullMetalAlchemist9_


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 24, 2007)

HanaKuso...


----------



## Masda (Aug 24, 2007)

Each side have hints,
and even though i like Naruhina better i gotta deal with it..
it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _HinataFullMetalAlchemist9_



haha, that was funny


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 24, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _HinataFullMetalAlchemist9_





Damn. As much as I want to, if I tried a joke like that now, it would just wouldn't be as funny. Oh, well...

SUPPORT NARASHIKAMARU21?INO!!!


----------



## Sesha (Aug 24, 2007)

Where's the HinataNarukoSakuraSasukoTentacles-option, goddammit?!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

> *Ibiko goddamnit! KakaAnko too.
> *


*

Is that what I think it is?

Omigod, I ship jounin a lot more than I think most do...I always like AsuKure. <3 And KakaKure and KakaAnko, but I think now I'm just whoring around Kakashi. xD*


----------



## rageofkyubii (Aug 24, 2007)

Definately Naru/Hina


----------



## Levithian (Aug 24, 2007)

rageofkyubii said:


> Definately Naru/Hina



What about HinaNaru?


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> AnkoIbiki.
> 
> 0.0
> 
> Imagine those children. Srsly.



Why imagine when we can make it happen?

Meh. Laziness prevents me from laying the stomp down. Rejoice, at least until Hime or Senpai decide to do it in my stead.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Why imagine when we can make it happen?
> 
> Meh. Laziness prevents me from laying the stomp down. Rejoice, at least until Hime or Senpai decide to do it in my stead.


 
I fucking love you. It almost rhymes. 



Lol, direct him to your LAMFP, but I doubt he's to be swayed.
Just as well. I like watching shattered hopes and hearts.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wait until I get my second wind. That means keep your hands to yourself. On second thought, don't.

*blindfold* *earplugs* *handcuffs to chair*

Okay, now you can keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 24, 2007)

Naru said:


> Veil of Dreams, Sasuke does not like Sakura. No matter how much you want to deny it, be biased about, and whatever, it doesn't change the fact that he hasn't shown any indication whatsoever that would prove that assumption correct. That Than You was for the same reason Sakura said Thank You to Naruto. He was thankful to her for helping him and understanding him; the databook even supports this. By your logic, Sakura was in love with Naruto when she asked him to bring Sasuke back.
> 
> Naruto's feelings for Sakura are serious, would he have been so hurt by her loving Sasuke if they weren't? Just because he doesn't go around saying 'he loves her doesn't mean he doesn't. Saying he doesn't honestly sounds very biased. Especially when Naruto doesn't like Hinata romantically at all. When you love someone, you have to learn how to let him or her go, even though you’ll always love them, and just be there for that person. Which is what Naruto did when he promised Sakura to bring Sasuke back. Saying Naruto didn’t love Sakura is the NaruHina fan's excuse for their insecurities. No offense, that is just the way I see it.
> 
> ...



Nice one... unfortunetely I cannot give out any reps right now. 

Naruto and Sakura's relationship is among one of the most developed in the manga. It's not too obvious or in your face, because it had obstacles and things that got in the way, such as Sakura's longing for Sasuke, but for me, it's so very typically shounen. 

For those that think that Sakura and Naruto would have a bad relationship because she punches him when he does something dumb: you obviously haven't watched very many animes and/or read mangas where the male and female have an abusive relationship towards eachother. It's all part of the comedic fun. One of the best examples for this I can think of would be Sousuke and Kaname from the _Full Metal Panic_ series. Dear God, if you thought Sakura was hard? You haven't seen Kaname. *spoilers for _The Second Raid_* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In a scene that's supposed to be all dramatic and serious because Kaname and Sousuke finally reunite after so long, each having gone through something terrible, Sasuke says one stupid thing and Kaname knees him -HARD- in the chest.


 What can I say? Love *hurts*, but that's all part of the process.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Just wait until I get my second wind. That means keep your hands to yourself. On second thought, don't.
> 
> *blindfold* *earplugs* *handcuffs to chair*
> 
> Okay, now you can keep your hands to yourself.


 
 
Ohhhh, you're *so* getting punished.
---


> ...where the male and female have an abusive relationship towards eachother.


 
Too bad in regards to abuse and to romance, NaruSaku is one-sided on both counts.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah. yes. THIS. IS. SHOUNEN.

How'd I forget.

Damn. I would do it, but no. I'm not gonna.

*sigh*

Mendokuse.

@Hime: Will you? Should I do it? I think I should edit it first. But I'd do it if you say to do it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Ah. yes. THIS. IS. SHOUNEN.
> 
> How'd I forget.
> 
> ...


 
I love you how you think with such untoward cruelty. 
(dangles handcuffs) Oh, that's a promise.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Mendokuse..



That's copyrighted, you know... 

I really am rubbing of on you.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 24, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Ohhhh, you're *so* getting punished.
> ---
> 
> 
> Too bad in regards to abuse and to romance, NaruSaku is one-sided on both counts.



 Well, I forgot to mention that not *all* of them are abusive from both sides. Sousuke's and Kaname's certainly isn't. 

That's just getting into the tecnicalities of it. It's basically the same formula.

And not one-sided on romance! Sakura is definetely attracted to our favorite little fox. As soon as part 2 started we have flirting on her part, not to mention the other characters like Sai and Yamato immedietely notice the way she acts towards him.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Well, I forgot to mention that not *all* of them are abusive from both sides. Sousuke's and Kaname's certainly isn't.
> 
> That's just getting into the tecnicalities of it. It's basically the same formula.
> 
> And not one-sided on romance! Sakura is definetely attracted to our favorite little fox. As soon as part 2 started we have flirting on her part, not to mention the other characters like Sai and Yamato immedietely notice the way she acts towards him.



Yea yea we know. Sai and Yamato know sakura better than she knows herself.

Sai said she does just what a friend would do. he read it in a book. reference material. Does Hime have to define that for everyone again?

Yea, she flirted. She fished for a compliment from naruto because she's used to his praise. I don't see how that proves she has feelings for him. Friends flirt too y'know. Has she done anything else since then, that a friend wouldn't do?


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 24, 2007)

yay naruhina is winning


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

iBrows said:


> That's just getting into the tecnicalities of it. It's basically the same formula.


 
It's not the same at all.  Naruto lacks a spine around her, and her beatings don't really seem to reveal any embarrassment. 



> And not one-sided on romance! Sakura is definetely attracted to our favorite little fox. As soon as part 2 started we have flirting on her part, not to mention the other characters like Sai and Yamato immedietely notice the way she acts towards him.


 
Friends flirt too. Doesn't mean she wants to jump his bones.



> Sai said she does just what a friend would do. he read it in a book. reference material. Does Hime have to define that for everyone again?


 
I don't care too, but people just don't seem to understand 'reference' material at all.

I wouldn't put too much stock in someone who was socially inept, anyway, and had to read a book to grasp a basic understand of feelings. :/


----------



## Kurama (Aug 24, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> It's not the same at all.  Naruto lacks a spine around her, and her beatings don't really seem to reveal any embarrassment.


Nope, no embarassment. Just unbridled rage. Scaaaaaary. 





> Friends flirt too. Doesn't mean she wants to jump his bones.


Good thing we aren't just friends then, eh?



> I don't care too, but people just don't seem to understand 'reference' material at all.


Tis truly a shame.


> I wouldn't put too much stock in someone who was socially inept, anyway, and had to read a book to grasp a basic understand of feelings. :/



But the reference material>>>>>>>an ANBU captain who knew diddly of the more intimate details of the tragedy of team 7.


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 24, 2007)

This sarcasm is killing me.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

Naru said:


> Veil of Dreams, Sasuke does not like Sakura. No matter how much you want to deny it, be biased about, and whatever, it doesn't change the fact that he hasn't shown any indication whatsoever that would prove that assumption correct. That Than You was for the same reason Sakura said Thank You to Naruto. He was thankful to her for helping him and understanding him; the databook even supports this. By your logic, Sakura was in love with Naruto when she asked him to bring Sasuke back.




You’re right, Sasuke doesn’t like Sakura in a romantic way. Sakura doesn’t like Naruto in a romantic way either—no matter how much you want to deny it.  

SasuSaku as friendship is not one-sided and has potential to grow into so much more like NaruSaku. 

You failed to understand the significance of Sasuke’s words of gratitude- even after reading the Databook. And you’ve tried to really lower it down to NaruSaku level but you can’t. Sakura had zero romantic feelings on Naruto and the fact that Sakura thanked Naruto for understanding her after she confessed to Sasuke is self-explanatory. She. Did. Not. Love. Naruto. ATT.  Sasuke uttered the words “Thank You” because Sasuke was unable to answer her feelings and his mind was already set on revenge—which does not automatically mean “No. I will never love you.” He thanked her rather than bidding her goodbye.  



> Naruto's feelings for Sakura are serious, would he have been so hurt by her loving Sasuke if they weren't? Just because he doesn't go around saying 'he loves her doesn't mean he doesn't. Saying he doesn't honestly sounds very biased. Especially when Naruto doesn't like Hinata romantically at all. When you love someone, you have to learn how to let him or her go, even though you’ll always love them, and just be there for that person. Which is what Naruto did when he promised Sakura to bring Sasuke back. Saying Naruto didn’t love Sakura is the NaruHina fan's excuse for their insecurities. No offense, that is just the way I see it.



Because he doesn’t become bothered being rejected by her at his date requests doesn’t mean he’s serious about his own romantic feelings either. It doesn’t help the romance either way when Naruto constantly shrugs off Sakura’s concern->possible boost for NS or when Naruto constantly wears a brave façade because he’s afraid to look daunting in front of Sakura and himself.  Trust issues. Unlike Sasuke who set his pride and inability to grant Sakura some trust, Naruto hadn’t tried to open himself to Sakura ever since his attempt back in Part I when they became teammates. [And NO. One doesn’t have to be in dates in order to open up.] At the hospital scene after Naruto saw Sakura’s visible concern/love towards Sasuke—he was hurt, yes I admit, but linking this with the PoLT, Naruto was merely focused on getting Team Seven back together—not on impressing Sakura with his hero smile. Sakura saw him as someone who she can rely on. 

You shouldn’t go put a fandom in the same generalization when some of them happen to be also part of the NaruSaku fandom. Seriously. It’s VoD you’re countering, not the world. 



> I don't think Hinata meant she wasn't ready to admit her feelings to him, but more she wasn't ready to see him, yet. Furthermore, Hinata's intentions are not romantic. Her goal is not to get Naruto to like her back, it’s to become like him, and be strong and self-confident. By that logic, Hinata ever admitting her feelings for Naruto are pretty slim. In fact, if she ever archives that goal of becoming like him her feelings might just wither away to respect, seeing as she hardly ever sees him or spends time with him, and she only likes him because he is her idol. And if Hinata's theme is change, wouldn't that mean her feelings for Naruto would change?



The definition of "admiration" again? I thought you were right behind the Databook on this one. Looks like you’ve completely disregarded it on Hinata. I have to disagree on Hinata giving up on Naruto. Isn’t that unrealistic? Loving someone for so long—and have those feelings diminish without a valid reason? The databook entry on Hinata- her goal is to become one of Naruto’s peers- and her actions [blushing, fainting, dedication to become better plus her keen admiration] are pretty self-explanatory. She likes loves Naruto even back then when he was such a loser and the class clown.    




> And NaruHina is the second most popular pairing in Japan, that is why there was so much NaruHina and only one arc of NaruSaku, fan service because NaruHina was the bigger fandom. If you're trying to imply Kishimoto-san had something to do with the fillers, here is a tidbit for you, Naruto also through a Rasengan in one of the fillers he was teamed with Hinata. Yes, Kishimoto-san had a lot to do with the fillers indeed.



I couldn’t understand your tidbit. 



> I know you'll probably try to disprove everything I said, but honestly, you can't do that without throwing out your own opinions on the matter instead of facts, so if you reply to this I won’t answer (partly because of laziness, and the other half for the above reason) I'll put the whole reason why I think NaruSaku is the better pairing before you get in here.



Um.  I guess you’re saying you can’t disprove self explanatory hints and the fine print of the Databook without mixing in your opinions. Aa. Got it. 



> NaruSaku, for all intents and purposes, is the best pairing I've ever seen. Unlike most main character pairings, which just put the main characters together without much development or a real reason for the two to love each other out of nowhere (NaruHina, nix the main characters part) NaruSaku would have a reason to love each other and enough development to prove it. A relationship where the rise to love is shown is rare and I’ve personally never seen it done before in Shounen. I wonder if that is what Kishimoto-san is working towards? Its been shown many times that Naruto has to work for and earn what he wants, unlike Sasuke who gets everything without even trying respect, power, skill, and Sakura's love. Naruto must earn respect, power skill, and possibly, Sakura's love as well. And from my point of view, that is exactly what he's been doing. Gradually gaining Sakura's affection by showing her who he really is and what he's really like. I wonder, which is more exciting, love out of nowhere, or gradual blossoming love? Of course, no couple is perfect. But just because Sakura might still love Sasuke, doesn't mean she can't have feelings for Naruto either. But that’s just my opinion in the subject.


^
That’s your opinion. 

Sasuke’s birthright [granted good looks, etc] and surname granted him respect, power, skill and any girls’ affection. It’s not his fault. He did not *CHOOSE* to be an Uchiha. He did not ask to be born elite. He did not *CHOOSE* to have a broken life. People grew to respect him because he was the sole survivor of the Uchiha massacre and watched him develop to see his full potential so the village can earn a bragging right. Konoha did nothing else to change Sasuke. Sasuke also worked for power [so he could accomplish his goal] and tried to build friendships. He worked to learn the “precious people” concept again after his loved ones died. Despite his pride, he grew to trust his teammates. 

NaruHina as friendship is not one-sided and has possibility to grow into something more.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww, tsuki, great job! I'm glad my start-up post helped you. <333


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2007)

Tsuki-Tenshou, I don't recall myself ever saying Sakura did have romantic feelings for Naruto or that SasuSaku didn't have the potential to become something more. No need to get so... snippy, over a single post that didn't really bad mouth SasuSaku so much or boost NaruSaku too much, just stated fact. And yes, I know its my opinion. That's why I said so in the post.  

I won't go through the trouble of replying to your whole pos because, quite frankly, I don't feel like writing a 600 something word essay over a fictional pairing that may or may not come to fruition. Besides, I'm sure someone else will eventually.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

What do you mean you stated facts when you initially said that it was mostly an opinionated post made by you?

So it's a fact now that all NH fans say Naruto never loved Sakura? 



> Tsuki-Tenshou, I don't recall myself ever saying Sakura did have romantic feelings for Naruto or that SasuSaku didn't have the potential to become something more.



Care for me to quote you, again? Here: 



> But just because Sakura might still love Sasuke, doesn't mean she can't have feelings for Naruto either.



By what kind of feelings did you mean?  

And the fact that you don't take Sakura's love into account, then compare Sasuke with Naruto in terms of life and accuse others being biased is somewhat irritating. No, I wasn't snippy. And I knew SasuSaku wasn't badmouthed. NaruHina [fandom + pairing] and Sasori-dono were. I was trying to counter your points like I was supposed to. 



> I won't go through the trouble of replying to your whole pos because, quite frankly, I don't feel like writing a 600 something word essay over a fictional pairing that may or may not come to fruition. Besides, I'm sure someone else will eventually.



Hm. I'll be waiting. 


Usually, when I say "That's your opinion," I leave most of it alone. Meaning I respect it as it is and try to counter what isn't generally true.


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 24, 2007)

Might as well take a crack this while I'm here, I'm keepin' it short though. Waaaay too lazy for any LAPs... 



tsuki-tenshou said:


> You’re right, Sasuke doesn’t like Sakura in a romantic way. Sakura doesn’t like Naruto in a romantic way either—no matter how much you want to deny it.



Through their interaction together, Sakura's bond of friendship has slowly grown and developed. Her caring and understanding of him has come from hate to being most likely the closest person to Naruto. While she may not love him as of now, she has a great potential to grow serious romantic feelings for him. 



> SasuSaku as friendship is not one-sided and has potential to grow into so much more like NaruSaku.



While it has the potential, it lacks hatred the interaction. While it _can_ develope, it first needs interaction for that to happen.



> You failed to understand the significance of Sasuke’s words of gratitude- even after reading the Databook. And you’ve tried to really lower it down to NaruSaku level but you can’t. Sakura had zero romantic feelings on Naruto and the fact that Sakura thanked Naruto for understanding her after she confessed to Sasuke is self-explanatory. She. Did. Not. Love. Naruto. ATT.  Sasuke uttered the words “Thank You” because Sasuke was unable to answer her feelings and his mind was already set on revenge—which does not automatically mean “No. I will never love you.” He thanked her rather than bidding her goodbye.



The Databook while written by Kishimoto should not be used as evidence for pairing developments. It's too variant in it's consistancy with the manga. I find the manga says one thing and the databook will say another. I'd go into detail but I'm too lazy. Ask Nick Soapdish about it, he'll ellaborate. 

She didn't have any romantic feelings for him at all _then_. The time they've spent together at this point has given and will continue to give opportunity for her to develope feelings for him.

Her thank you, to me, was not her showing her gratitude for him agreeing to bring back Sasuke but rather for him always caring understanding her. She was greatful for the so many things Naruto had done for her that she previously ignored. 

Sasuke had zero romantic feelings for her as well. His mind was comepletely set on revenge as it still is. As he put it "his future is in the past". He's living in his past anguish. For him, his future is dead and he no way of returning her feelings.



> Because he doesn’t become bothered being rejected by her at his date requests doesn’t mean he’s serious about his own romantic feelings either. It doesn’t help the romance either way when Naruto constantly shrugs off Sakura’s concern->possible boost for NS or when Naruto constantly wears a brave façade because he’s afraid to look daunting in front of Sakura and himself.  Trust issues. Unlike Sasuke who set his pride and inability to grant Sakura some trust, Naruto hadn’t tried to open himself to Sakura ever since his attempt back in Part I when they became teammates. [And NO. One doesn’t have to be in dates in order to open up.] At the hospital scene after Naruto saw Sakura’s visible concern/love towards Sasuke—he was hurt, yes I admit, but linking this with the PoLT, Naruto was merely focused on getting Team Seven back together—not on impressing Sakura with his hero smile. Sakura saw him as someone who she can rely on.



He does not take his own date attempts seriously because he fears rejection. Having un-serious date attempts turned down is a lot less painful then having love rejected. He wears a brave face so as not to worry Sakura. He doesn't want her to feel bad for him. He wants her to be happy. While it's not the best path, it shows he really does care.

Sasuke opening up to Sakura? When? The closest thing thing to opening up to her I recall was telling her not to tell Naruto about the curse mark and telling her that it was Naruto that saved her from Gaara. Other than a few scattered words he was pretty distant.

The importance of the promise of a lifetime is that he was willing to give up on being with Sakura so that she could be happy. It's a matter of selfish versus unselfish love. Sakura was willing to do anything _to be with Sasuke_, Naruto was willing to do anything _to make Sakura happy_. It's a subtle difference that means the world.



> You shouldn’t go put a fandom in the same generalization when some of them happen to be also part of the NaruSaku fandom. Seriously. It’s VoD you’re countering, not the world.



This I can't deny. Lopping together an entire fandom is just plain rediculous. Though he is right in the fact that you can't deny Naruto loved Sakura, Sakura loved Sasuke, and Hinata loved Naruto.



> The definition of "admiration" again? I thought you were right behind the Databook on this one. Looks like you’ve completely disregarded it on Hinata. I have to disagree on Hinata giving up on Naruto. Isn’t that unrealistic? Loving someone for so long—and have those feelings diminish without a valid reason? The databook entry on Hinata- her goal is to become one of Naruto’s peers- and her actions [blushing, fainting, dedication to become better plus her keen admiration] are pretty self-explanatory. She likes loves Naruto even back then when he was such a loser and the class clown


.    

Hinata's feelings actually weren't shown until the begining of the Chuunin exams, like that makes a difference. 

Her goal is to become stronger like Naruto, her theme is self improvement. She never actually said anything directly refering to her harboring romantic feelings, we just interpret that through her actions. I don't doubt that she loves Naruto, the thing is Naruto would not choose her over Sakura when presented with a confession on her part. It's a possibility, but I just don't see him giving up on her.



> Sasuke’s birthright [granted good looks, etc] and surname granted him respect, power, skill and any girls’ affection. It’s not his fault. He did not *CHOOSE* to be an Uchiha. He did not ask to be born elite. He did not *CHOOSE* to have a broken life. People grew to respect him because he was the sole survivor of the Uchiha massacre and watched him develop to see his full potential so the village can earn a bragging right. Konoha did nothing else to change Sasuke. Sasuke also worked for power [so he could accomplish his goal] and tried to build friendships. He worked to learn the “precious people” concept again after his loved ones died. Despite his pride, he grew to trust his teammates.



Whether he chose it is erevelent, Naru's arguement has nothing to do with whether he chose to be a genius. He's refering to hard work, and determination overcoming genius. Meh, it's not a big deal. 



> NaruHina as friendship is not one-sided and has possibility to grow into something more.



Naruto did see her as a friend, nothing more. It's possible for that to grow, but I just don't see him choosing her over continuing to persue Sakura. Meh, it's all personal interpretation to be honest.

Well, that's it for me. My debating skills are rusty anyways.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 25, 2007)

> What do you mean you stated facts when you initially said that it was mostly an opinionated post made by you?
> 
> So it's a fact now that all NH fans say Naruto never loved Sakura?


No. I stated facts up until the point where I explained why I like my pairing. And if you notice, I never explicitly said Sakura had romantic feelings for him *at this moment in time*; I meant she could develop them. I said just because she still loved Sasuke, doesn't mean she can't have feelings for Naruto either. Really, why be so insecure that you have to be hostile about everything I say? Seriously, I thought debates were formal discussions where people argue their point *without* being, for like of a word, an ass. Because that's what you sound like to me.



> And the fact that you don't take Sakura's love into account, *then compare Sasuke with Naruto in terms of life and accuse others being biased is somewhat irritating.* No, I wasn't snippy. And I knew SasuSaku wasn't badmouthed. NaruHina [fandom + pairing] and Sasori-dono were. I was trying to counter your points like I was supposed to.


I don't take her love into account? Did I not say that she might still love Sasuke? Urr,  don't understand the bolded part. That's how I see the matter; Naruto must earn while Sasuke gets without much effort. That includes Sakura's love.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 25, 2007)

Question is, whats a guy got to do to get some love lol? When do the many acts of Naruto finally get Sakura to really fall for him hard? I figure there is a good chance that Sasuke is still on her mind but how much, I want to say less. So if she is now thinking between the two, how does Kishi decide to get her to pick I wonder. To me it seems like Sasuke would have to do alot more work explaining his actions to be on her mind 24/7 again while I think Naruto just needs this "push" that no one seems to dare create (pnj if you must).


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 25, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Might as well take a crack this while I'm here, I'm keepin' it short though. Waaaay too lazy for any LAPs...




 I’m feeling lazy too. 




> Through their interaction together, Sakura's bond of friendship has slowly grown and developed. Her caring and understanding of him has come from hate to being most likely the closest person to Naruto. While she may not love him as of now, she has a great potential to grow serious romantic feelings for him.



This where I was getting at.  



> While it has the potential, it lacks hatred the interaction. While it _can_ develope, it first needs interaction for that to happen.



No couples should be dismissed until one is canonized. Thank you <3.   



> The Databook while written by Kishimoto should not be used as evidence for pairing developments. It's too variant in it's consistancy with the manga. I find the manga says one thing and the databook will say another. I'd go into detail but I'm too lazy. Ask Nick Soapdish about it, he'll ellaborate.



:
arg 

The Databook is better to utilize subsequent to the manga, which were both written by Kishimoto than 1000 fan interpretations of the same material. 



> She didn't have any romantic feelings for him at all _then_. The time they've spent together at this point has given and will continue to give opportunity for her to develope feelings for him.



Due to the lack of SasuSaku interaction. D’oh. 



> Her thank you, to me, was not her showing her gratitude for him agreeing to bring back Sasuke but rather for him always caring understanding her. She was greatful for the so many things Naruto had done for her that she previously ignored.



True. 



> Sasuke had zero romantic feelings for her as well. His mind was comepletely set on revenge as it still is. As he put it "his future is in the past". He's living in his past anguish. For him, his future is dead and he no way of returning her feelings.



His future of happiness, friendship and love is dead, then. Whilst he is never returning Sakura’s feelings, Naruto will never rescue Sasuke from the darkness. I’m sorry but I’m worried about pre-timeskip bonds and goals and I miss Team Seven.     



> He does not take his own date attempts seriously because he fears rejection. Having un-serious date attempts turned down is a lot less painful then having love rejected. He wears a brave face so as not to worry Sakura. He doesn't want her to feel bad for him. He wants her to be happy. While it's not the best path, it shows he really does care.




It’s not the best path IMO. Naruto can’t always fake happiness to keep Sakura and himself in tact. Optimism is good and all, but staying true to yourself and others is better. How is Sakura supposed to see his real self without dropping his guard and eventually come to love Naruto. 



> Sasuke opening up to Sakura? When? The closest thing thing to opening up to her I recall was telling her not to tell Naruto about the curse mark and telling her that it was Naruto that saved her from Gaara. Other than a few scattered words he was pretty distant.



Episode 5, Cursed Seal concept and Thank You. Sasuke was distant from his peers on a constant basis. Even from Naruto. That’s a given.  But the fact is, Sasuke DID to open up to Naruto and Sakura. 



> The importance of the promise of a lifetime is that he was willing to give up on being with Sakura so that she could be happy. It's a matter of selfish versus unselfish love. Sakura was willing to do anything _to be with Sasuke_, Naruto was willing to do anything _to make Sakura happy_. It's a subtle difference that means the world.



Selfish versus unselfish love. 

Sakura had done selfless acts for him. Sakura was willing to go as far as risking her life to save Sasuke from himself and those who had tried to harm him—can that count as selfless love? With the limited abilities she had, Sakura couldn’t have done much skill wise but she made the effort to keep Sasuke safe. Yes, while Sakura did not want Sasuke to leave— she promised to grant him happiness at the best way she could and knew how. By loving him, by being at his side as he goes through with life… aside from that, I don’t think she could’ve done anything else. She did not [perhaps?] have selfless love towards Sasuke because the only selfless for her to do [feeling crack-ish] is to let Sasuke go and lose their missing link forever or get Sasuke back for Naruto instead. SasuNaru FTW.       




> This I can't deny. Lopping together an entire fandom is just plain rediculous. Though he is right in the fact that you can't deny Naruto loved Sakura, Sakura loved Sasuke, and Hinata loved Naruto.



True. I was only saying that not all NH fans said Naruto never loved Sakura. That’s all.  



> Hinata's feelings actually weren't shown until the begining of the Chuunin exams, like that makes a difference.
> 
> Her goal is to become stronger like Naruto, her theme is self improvement. She never actually said anything directly refering to her harboring romantic feelings, we just interpret that through her actions. I don't doubt that she loves Naruto, the thing is Naruto would not choose her over Sakura when presented with a confession on her part. It's a possibility, but I just don't see him giving up on her.



Everyone is stubborn these days. I don’t see Hinata giving up on Naruto and Sakura giving up on Sasuke despite the given opportunities to harbour feelings for Naruto.  



> Whether he chose it is erevelent, Naru's arguement has nothing to do with whether he chose to be a genius. He's refering to hard work, and determination overcoming genius. Meh, it's not a big deal.



Whether he chose or not is relevant when comparing "hard work, respect, determination..." with Naruto. Sasuke had to work for things HE wanted as well. That’s all.  



> Naruto did see her as a friend, nothing more. It's possible for that to grow, but I just don't see him choosing her over continuing to persue Sakura. Meh, it's all personal interpretation to be honest.
> 
> Well, that's it for me. My debating skills are rusty anyways.



 It is all personal interpretation except the manga and databook. 

Hehe. Mine are too.

EDIT: ...don't know how the coding got screwed up. Sorry, Bad Milk!


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 25, 2007)

One quick reply and I'm gone. 



> The Databook is better to utilize subsequent to the manga, which were both written by Kishimoto than 1000 fan interpretations of the same material.



Agree to disagree? I'd go into detail on my opinoin, but I have to go. Ask Nick if you want some input.



> Due to the lack of SasuSaku interaction. D?oh.



True, but I still think it could have happened otherwise. And in anycase, it has happened. 



> His future of happiness, friendship and love is dead, then. Whilst he is never returning Sakura?s feelings, Naruto will never rescue Sasuke from the darkness. I?m sorry but I?m worried about pre-timeskip bonds and goals and I miss Team Seven.



"In his mind".  I personally think he'll either die helping Nartuo/Sakura/Konoha or end up returning to the village.



> It?s not the best path IMO. Naruto can?t always fake happiness to keep Sakura and himself in tact. Optimism is good and all, but staying true to yourself and others is better. How is Sakura supposed to see his real self without dropping his guard and eventually come to love Naruto.



This is true. I think he will truely open up to her comepletely in time.



> Episode 5, Cursed Seal concept and Thank You. Sasuke was distant from his peers on a constant basis. Even from Naruto. That?s a given.  But the fact is, Sasuke DID to open up to Naruto and Sakura.



True. 



> Selfish versus unselfish love.
> 
> Sakura had done selfless acts for him. Sakura was willing to go as far as risking her life to save Sasuke from himself and those who had tried to harm him?can that count as selfless love? With the limited abilities she had, Sakura couldn?t have done much skill wise but she made the effort to keep Sasuke safe. Yes, while Sakura did not want Sasuke to leave? she promised to grant him happiness at the best way she could and knew how. By loving him, by being at his side as he goes through with life? aside from that, I don?t think she could?ve done anything else. She did not [perhaps?] have selfless love towards Sasuke because the only selfless for her to do [feeling crack-ish] is to let Sasuke go and lose their missing link forever or get Sasuke back for Naruto instead. SasuNaru FTW.



While she had a few selfless acts, it all boils down to her doing because she wants to be with him. Naruto did almost everything for her because it makes him happy that she is happy, regardless of whether they end up together. It's still open to interpretation though.

That's all for now, I really have to get to sleep. 

Nice chating with you.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 25, 2007)

Oi... seems everyone's feeling lazy.
Hiya Bad Milk.
I just watched Shippuden and man, Sakura can kick some ass.

Its kinda hard to imagine Naruto turning Hina down just because of some lingering feelings for Sakura, especially with the possibility of her still being hung up on Sasuke.

My interpretation of Sakura's actions towards Sasuke? She doesnt want him to suffer a lifetime of loneliness with no meaning to his existence. Doesnt sound all that shallow and selfish then, now does it?


----------



## mairi-chan (Aug 25, 2007)

mm, i chose narusaku, sasusaku, and narusasu!!! i would have picked leesaku, but i like them better as friends ^-^


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Aug 25, 2007)

SasuSaku and NaruHina because it's the only pairings I can see happening.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 25, 2007)

Naru said:


> No. I stated facts up until the point where I explained why I like my pairing. And if you notice, I never explicitly said Sakura had romantic feelings for him *at this moment in time*; I meant she could develop them. I said just because she still loved Sasuke, doesn't mean she can't have feelings for Naruto either. Really, why be so insecure that you have to be hostile about everything I say? Seriously, I thought debates were formal discussions where people argue their point *without* being, for like of a word, an ass. Because that's what you sound like to me.
> 
> I don't take her love into account? Did I not say that she might still love Sasuke? Urr,  don't understand the bolded part. That's how I see the matter; Naruto must earn while Sasuke gets without much effort. That includes Sakura's love.



Really? 

Do you want me to quote again? Alright. ^-^ 

Since you stated facts until to the point of your explanation why you liked paring, let’s go through them. Okay? 



Naru said:


> Veil of Dreams, Sasuke does not like Sakura. No matter how much you want to deny it, be biased about, and whatever, it doesn't change the fact that he hasn't shown any indication whatsoever that would prove that assumption correct. _That Than You was for the same reason Sakura said Thank You to Naruto. He was thankful to her for helping him and understanding him; the databook even supports this. By your logic, Sakura was in love with Naruto when she asked him to bring Sasuke back._



Originally in the databook, Sasuke thanked Sasuke for different reasons from Sakura thanking Naruto. So, that is not a true fact. Um. No. Switching VoD’s reason into another form of fabricated logic is not a fact by the way. 



> Naruto's feelings for Sakura are serious, would he have been so hurt by her loving Sasuke if they weren't? Just because he doesn't go around saying 'he loves her doesn't mean he doesn't. Saying he doesn't honestly sounds very biased. Especially when Naruto doesn't like Hinata romantically at all. When you love someone, you have to learn how to let him or her go, even though you’ll always love them, and just be there for that person. Which is what Naruto did when he promised Sakura to bring Sasuke back. Saying Naruto didn’t love Sakura is the NaruHina fan's excuse for their insecurities. No offense, that is just the way I see it.



Actually, all you said up here was personal interpretation for the most part. We don’t exactly have the definite inkling how deep Naruto’s love is for Sakura. 

Also summing up the whole fandom’s logic towards Naruto’s emotions is not a fact, only an assumption based on VoD. I know, you said this was how you saw it but then you told me these were all facts. 



> I don't think Hinata meant she wasn't ready to admit her feelings to him, but more she wasn't ready to see him, yet. Furthermore, Hinata's intentions are not romantic. Her goal is not to get Naruto to like her back, it’s to become like him, and be strong and self-confident. By that logic, Hinata ever admitting her feelings for Naruto are pretty slim. In fact, if she ever archives that goal of becoming like him her feelings might just wither away to respect, seeing as she hardly ever sees him or spends time with him, and she only likes him because he is her idol. And if Hinata's theme is change, wouldn't that mean her feelings for Naruto would change?



I could’ve put in scans of Hinata’s databook entry but I was too tired. So was kyuubi. These aren’t facts, these are opinions. But I still held you accountable for stating them as facts.  



> And NaruHina is the second most popular pairing in Japan, that is why there was so much NaruHina and only one arc of NaruSaku, fan service because NaruHina was the bigger fandom. If you're trying to imply Kishimoto-san had something to do with the fillers, here is a tidbit for you, Naruto also through a Rasengan in one of the fillers he was teamed with Hinata. Yes, Kishimoto-san had a lot to do with the fillers indeed.



I agree somewhat, fillers are fan service. But no one knows if Kishimoto hadn’t collaborated with the anime team. It is possible. 

So, where are the facts that reached me as real, concrete ones? Maybe one. But that’s it. 

You did not explicitly say that Sakura had feelings at that moment and time? While not using someone else’s logic while stating so? Um, yes you did. He’s not here to tell you. But you did.

You always assume that I’m insecure [err, of what?] whenever I counter your posts. I wasn’t being unreceptive; I was being straightforward with my own set of points. I have admitted that Sakura has the possibility to love Naruto one day . Not here but I do have.  

Yes, formal discussions are where people are completely honest of each other. Thank you for being honest about seeing me an ass but there are people who will say otherwise.   I just feel strongly about my own pairings just as you do so you must be an ass too once in a while, right?  

Bolded part says in general: Why not include Sakura’s romantic development as well, instead of ignoring or leaving a rather vague description of it? You’ve included Sasuke, Naruto and Hinata’s. You've already generalized NaruHina fans, why not do the same for all other fandom. 

IMO, everyone had to work for what they needed in life.


----------



## mairi-chan (Aug 25, 2007)

hm...i guess i should say why...

narusaku: i believe they have developed so much through this series, and as of late, sakura seems to be caring more and more about him. surprisingly, naruto may have grown out of his feelings for her. but then again, maybe not. (the hospital scene gave me much hope) if he still got upset after all this time, then you realize that his feelings weren't shallow or "just a crush" though, i haven't seen him play any of those moments out lately. i hope to see more narusaku interaction.

sasusaku: sasuke changed a lot of sakura. or, more of, brought her back. when sakura was young, she couldn't hide any of her feelings. ino brought self confidence to her, and gave her the opportunity to hide her feelings, maybe a little too much. and sasuke just brought out her true self again, but matured her in a way so then she would also be confident. this couple is just really wonderful, and like narusaku, has progressed so much. from hating her, or thinking that she's annoying, she became one of the two most precious people in his life.

sasunaru: who DOESN'T love this couple?!!?! they're absolutely hotttttttt!!!! but ahah, getting away from the fangirly-ness, their whole relationship is just wonderful. just so pure, with angst, happiness, support, competition, everything. they both broke each other's shell. i would love to see this couple get together. (they're my first naruto couple i supported!!)

so! there you have it^-^


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 25, 2007)

My my, a lot has happened since I left. I'll start with Kaiba and then see what remains to be debated...



Seto Kaiba said:


> What? Using expressions now? The times Sakura smiled fondly at Naruto, and he vice-versa yet they don't hold as much water as a single panel that involved the few times Hinata and Naruto actually interacted this arc?



Maybe, maybe not. It's kind of hard to say if I don't know the panels you're referencing. *hint, hint*



> His initial transformation in the CS state is a given. Mostly after that, it dealt with Sakura's worrying up to when Gaara went out of control, when Sasuke stated he did not wish to see his comrades die. Then there's his post-Tsukuyomi state which dealt with Sakura worrying over whether he'd leave



OK. What point are you trying to make with this, again?

I'm going to trust you're smarter than to say Sasuke was neglecting Sakura by training for the chuunin exams and being in a coma.  



> I have no problem acknowledging that Naruto's feelings, and in more broad terms his relationship with Sakura is used for comedic value. I'm not trying to bring down Sakura's feelings while hyping Naruto's. I just don't believe like I said that his feelings are any more or less important than anyone else's.



I would be more inclined to agree with you if not for the disproportionate amount of comedy when regarding Naruto's romantic feelings.



> It's a shame people take anything involving Sasuke and Sakura as romantic, especially considering how he has rejected her numerous times. It's a shame that of the few times Naruto and Hinata have interacted, people like to interpret it as romantic.



Sakura's feelings were taken far more seriously than Naruto's, and the goodbye scene leaves room for interpretation on Sasuke's part. 

As for Naruto/Hinata, saying Hinata has romantic feelings for Naruto is hardly a quantum leap in logic. There's not much of a case for saying Naruto's feelings go beyond friendship, but his expression on the training field makes one wonder. Not to mention, in rather recent news (chapter 355), Naruto's fierce expression softened quite a bit the moment his attention turned to Hinata.  



> Except for 297, I don't see anything that really hints at something mutually romantic, but I do see it as something that could potentially become so.



Maybe. But if chapter 350 is any indication, Sakura's still not interested at all.



> It was clear he had chosen his revenge over all. I too believe the possibility is there, just a slim one.



And I'll concede the possibility there is no romantic interest on Sasuke's part. Either way, we won't find out until revenge is no longer a factor, or Sasuke gets his priorities reorganized somehow.



> That's what I said. Using the "accepting people" theme for that? He already sees her as someone he cares about, so I don't see how turning down a confession would contradict that theme. I think they need more development for Naruto to take such an action as you described to be believeable.



I never mentioned the "accepting people" theme, merely Naruto's personality. While you might think they need more development, keep in mind that Naruto becomes close to people extremely quickly, as Kakashi points out during the "rescue Gaara" arc. Besides, as a shounen manga, romance usually isn't a high priority.

As for whether or not Naruto will turn Hinata down, as I said, I don't see it in Naruto's personality to do so. Besides, look at it this way; you take Naruto's feelings seriously, right? Which would mean Sakura's constant rejections must be painful to him. In such a case, why would someone kind and empathic like Naruto reject someone he cares about without even giving her a chance? After all, he's quite familiar with the pain of rejection, and it's not in his character to want to put someone else through that. Besides, as far as he knows, Sakura is still in love with Sasuke, and Naruto indicated a willingness to move on during the PoaLT. Who knows, maybe he'll come to like Hinata even more than he does Sakura. 

Of course, I don't see Naruto turning Hinata down regardless of whether or not his feelings are serious.



> I think there are a few, but obviously you'd disagree.



You're probably right, but try anyway. Unless you're getting tired of debating already?



> No one can deny that.



If Naruto didn't refer to Sasuke as a brother so often, I'd be convinced that Naruto/Sakura and Naruto/Hinata are both doomed, shounen or no shounen.  



> I was talking about the whole scene, but if you want to narrow it like that. To my knowledge, a popular interpretation among you guys is that it has to do with her esteem in the general sense, when she was explicitly talking about Naruto. To the whole scene, Yamato's words of course, you know the story.



I can understand the viewpoint, considering what a massive role saving Sasuke plays in Sakura's (and Naruto's) motivations.

Sakura has almost always been standing in the back while the boys do the dirty work (Just look at the FoD after the Orochimaru fight). Perhaps Sakura feels that ultimately she really hasn't changed since then, and is just sitting back being useless while Naruto does all the work to save Sasuke? It might not make much sense after the Sasori fight, but perhaps Sakura gives Chiyo the credit for that one.



> While the character herself has indicated a desire to change, and I guess a desire to confess, neither has been foreshadowed much if at all.
> 
> That's a heavy bet, you've guys have been saying that for a while now...
> 
> Nothing so far...



Not over yet. I would venture a guess as to how much time the arc has left, but it's very difficult to predict with so much crap about to hit the fan.

EDIT: And as Kyuubi has pointed out, what of Hinata's thoughts at the end of part 1 and during chapter 282? That looks like foreshadowing to me...



> Whenever the situation arises, they are shown that they are serious. Angsting over it isn't like Naruto. Most of these comedic situations deal with the two in casual situations.



Whenever the situation arises? Might you be talking about the Gaara fight, perhaps?

Funny, I seem to remember Lee coming to Sakura's rescue in the FoD, and being very serious during that moment, yet no one seems to take his feelings seriously... Hell, if the "rescue Gaara" arc is any indication, they may no longer be there at all.



> No. It should be a bad sign if it's indicative that he wants to keep her to himself, that shows selfishness and immaturity.



Why yes, that would be a bad sign. But I also consider it a bad sign that Naruto's feelings are only taken seriously long enough to show that he's seriously willing to give up on them.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 25, 2007)

_IMO...Hinata will be with Naruto NaruSaku is more unlikely than NaruHina because Sakura dose not love Naruto in that way...Hinata dose, Naruto's thing for Sakura was just a crush, while Naruto feels something for Hinata, not the love it can be yet because he dose not see it, the way she feels, what they have in common, what it will be...but when he dose...it will be so._


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2007)

NaruHina 
Why? Because thats how its supposed to be


----------



## mairi-chan (Aug 25, 2007)

but...sigh, oh dear oh dear...we're not sure how sakura or naruto or sasuke feels anymore. we can't make a clear decision till they make it as obvious as how the fourth is naruto's father. 
mm....and i'm just wondering, for all of you who are conversng with each other, is this more of a light debate or heated argument?


----------



## narutoqueen (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd want NaruHina to happen. Also a few other couples you didn't mention:

KakashixSakura
JirayaxTsunade
InoxShikamaru(Sorry to all you shikatemari fans)


----------



## mairi-chan (Aug 25, 2007)

wow.... a nice naruhina fan. i'm amazed. ^-^ (i haven't met any)
can we put other couples we like? i have...some.

gaasaku
jiratsu
shikaino (i love them too! ^-^)
sakusai
hinakiba
nejiten
4thandthemom.
and....zabuhaku.
i'm pretty sure that's it...then...tobidei.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 25, 2007)

Go Senpai!

You left out something in response to Kaiba's "little to no foreshadowing" of Hina's desire to confess and her improvement.

The scene at the end of Part 1 for improvement and her Part 2 reintroduction for confession, is sufficient foreshadowing for a supporting character.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 25, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Go Senpai!
> 
> You left out something in response to Kaiba's "little to no foreshadowing" of Hina's desire to confess and her improvement.
> 
> The scene at the end of Part 1 for improvement and her Part 2 reintroduction for confession, is sufficient foreshadowing for a supporting character.



Ah, thank you. My busy day must have taken a greater toll on me than I thought.

Nonetheless, Naru awaits countering, and my response is already sitting in my head, waiting to be typed.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 25, 2007)

mairi-chan, it's a mixture of both. But hopefully the heat has gone down a bit... for now anyway. BTW You're a rare case. I love SasuSaku and SasuNaru too. You can't love and utter the words SasuNaru in an argument without fangirling... it's that DAMN HOT- it has its very own swoon inducing effect.  

Though I accept its possibility, I don't like NaruSaku.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 25, 2007)

Naru said:


> Veil of Dreams, Sasuke does not like Sakura. No matter how much you want to deny it, be biased about, and whatever, it doesn't change the fact that he hasn't shown any indication whatsoever that would prove that assumption correct.



It is a perfectly viable interpretation that Sasuke considered a romantic relationship with Sakura, but threw it away (as he did everything else) in pursuit of vengeance. It's not definite, but it's just as brash to say there was no possibility whatsoever.

And you of all people have no room to call *me* biased, Mr. Pot.  



> That Thank You was for the same reason Sakura said Thank You to Naruto. He was thankful to her for helping him and understanding him; the databook even supports this. By your logic, Sakura was in love with Naruto when she asked him to bring Sasuke back.



Please post the databook line(s) in question.

Sakura thanked Naruto for understanding her. And in case you hadn't noticed, the PoaLT scene seems to equate "understanding Sakura" with "understanding how much Sakura loves Sasuke".  

We can discuss this more when we have the databook lines.



> Naruto's feelings for Sakura are serious, would he have been so hurt by her loving Sasuke if they weren't?



Funny, I must have missed it among the countless scenes that treat Naruto's feelings as a joke. By the way, a crush doesn't have to be serious for it to hurt when you're rejected. Either way, Naruto doesn't seem to be hurt at all by Sakura's constant part 2 rejections, so by your logic his feelings are no longer serious.  



> Just because he doesn't go around saying 'he loves her doesn't mean he doesn't. Saying he doesn't honestly sounds very biased. Especially when Naruto doesn't like Hinata romantically at all.



Wha?  Naruto not liking Hinata romantically is proof that Naruto's feelings for Sakura are serious enough to call love?

Fascinating. Please tell me more; such bizarre opinions must be backed by a brand of logic the world has never seen!  



> When you love someone, you have to learn how to let him or her go, even though youll always love them, and just be there for that person. Which is what Naruto did when he promised Sakura to bring Sasuke back. Saying Naruto didnt love Sakura is the NaruHina fan's excuse for their insecurities. No offense, that is just the way I see it.



It's equally possible for someone with a not-so-serious crush to let go of his feelings. It's not proof of zomgtrulub.



> I don't think Hinata meant she wasn't ready to admit her feelings to him, but more she wasn't ready to see him, yet. Furthermore, Hinata's intentions are not romantic. Her goal is not to get Naruto to like her back, its to become like him, and be strong and self-confident. By that logic, Hinata ever admitting her feelings for Naruto are pretty slim.



Regardless of whether or not your interpretation of chapter 282 is correct, it's been shown that Hinata lacks the confidence to admit her feelings to Naruto. Due to this, Hinata admitting her feelings to Naruto (regardless of whether or not they're accepted) would be a display of courage and a positive indication in regards to her quest to change. If Hinata never gains the courage to admit her feelings, how much did she really change, anyway?



> In fact, if she ever archives that goal of becoming like him her feelings might just wither away to respect, seeing as she hardly ever sees him or spends time with him, and she only likes him because he is her idol. And if Hinata's theme is change, wouldn't that mean her feelings for Naruto would change?



 Your logic is so unbelievably warped I don't even know where to begin.

For one, if Hinata's feelings were going to wither, it would've happened during the TWO AND A HALF YEARS she did not see him. 

Second, if Hinata regarded Naruto as an idol, she would be oblivious to his flaws, which she is not, because her admiration and affection began from seeing how he handled his flaws. If you're referring to the databook line, that line has multiple viable translations. Maracunator made a wonderful post on that a while back, which I may decide to go dig up and save after this. Here are two more viable translations:

1: Someone who has something you lack

2: Someone you yearn for

Third, Hinata's theme is to change and become someone stronger and braver, not change and become someone who doesn't love Naruto. If you're going to go that far with it, does that mean Hinata's theme of change means she should change her hair color? Food preferences? Home village? Gender? 



> And NaruHina is the second most popular pairing in Japan, that is why there was so much NaruHina and only one arc of NaruSaku, fan service because NaruHina was the bigger fandom. If you're trying to imply Kishimoto-san had something to do with the fillers, here is a tidbit for you, Naruto also through a Rasengan in one of the fillers he was teamed with Hinata. Yes, Kishimoto-san had a lot to do with the fillers indeed.



Actually, Naruto/Hinata growth in popularity is rather recent, and wasn't all that popular back when all the Naruto/Hinata fillers were coming out. Thus, Naruto/Hinata's popularity is unlikely to be the reason why there is such an overwhelming amount of it in the fillers.

Additionally, citing a thrown rasengan as your evidence (By the way, could I have that episode number?) is *very* little ground to stand on. Surely you can dig up more than that?



> I know you'll probably try to disprove everything I said, but honestly, you can't do that without throwing out your own opinions on the matter instead of facts,



You mean like you have throughout your entire post? 



> so if you reply to this I wont answer



I doubt that.  Feel free to prove me wrong, though. I won't mind, I promise.



> (partly because of laziness, and the other half for the above reason) I'll put the whole reason why I think NaruSaku is the better pairing before you get in here.
> 
> NaruSaku, for all intents and purposes, is the best pairing I've ever seen. Unlike most main character pairings, which just put the main characters together without much development or a real reason for the two to love each other out of nowhere (NaruHina, nix the main characters part)



Oh, by the way, did I mention that Naruto likes Hinata for the *exact same reason* he likes Sakura: Their desire for acknowledgment? Did I mention that Hinata can relate to Naruto's desire for acknowledgment far better than Sakura can?

Oh, sorry. You were busy telling me why Naruto liking Sakura makes more sense than Naruto liking Hinata.



> NaruSaku would have a reason to love each other and enough development to prove it. A relationship where the rise to love is shown is rare and Ive personally never seen it done before in Shounen. I wonder if that is what Kishimoto-san is working towards? Its been shown many times that Naruto has to work for and earn what he wants, unlike Sasuke who gets everything without even trying respect, power, skill, and Sakura's love. Naruto must earn respect, power skill, and possibly, Sakura's love as well. And from my point of view, that is exactly what he's been doing. Gradually gaining Sakura's affection by showing her who he really is and what he's really like. I wonder, which is more exciting, love out of nowhere, or gradual blossoming love? Of course, no couple is perfect. But just because Sakura might still love Sasuke, doesn't mean she can't have feelings for Naruto either. But thats just my opinion in the subject.



For one, you said yourself that extensive romantic development is uncommon in shounen.

Second, Naruto's only true goals are gaining everyone's acknowledgment and becoming Hokage. And not only did Naruto not mention Sakura's affections as one of his goals, his feelings are almost always treated as a joke. So pardon me if I'm skeptical when you associate "earning Sakura's affections" with Naruto's other goals.

As for "love out of nowhere", did I mention Naruto likes Hinata for the same reason he likes Sakura? Additionally, Hinata's feelings are hardly "out of nowhere" either. 

Personally, I would consider it "exciting" for Naruto to realize that someone loved him from the beginning for who he was, before he was no longer a failure, before he proved himself. I would find it "exciting" that for once Naruto found something wonderful that was given to him, unlike everything else which he had to fight tooth and nail for.


----------



## Rios (Aug 25, 2007)

I voted for all. Why? Because I can  .


----------



## Blood Riot (Aug 25, 2007)

I wish for Naruto/any adult Kunoichi to happen, so the fans get upset and go apeshit.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 25, 2007)

Naru said:


> Tsuki-Tenshou, I don't recall myself ever saying Sakura did have romantic feelings for Naruto or that SasuSaku didn't have the potential to become something more. No need to get so... snippy, over a single post that didn't really bad mouth SasuSaku so much or boost NaruSaku too much, just stated fact. And yes, I know its my opinion. That's why I said so in the post.
> 
> I won't go through the trouble of replying to your whole pos because, quite frankly, I don't feel like writing a 600 something word essay over a fictional pairing that may or may not come to fruition. Besides, I'm sure someone else will eventually.


 
First of all, please don't refer to Tsuki-chan as 'snippy'. He's hardly that, or anything of the sort, and he replied to you much nicer than most people would have. 

And the entire last paragraph of that post boosted NaruSaku.  

You've already wrote such a thing; your first post.  



> While you might think they need more development, keep in mind that *Naruto becomes close to people extremely quickly,* as Kakashi points out during the "rescue Gaara" arc.


 
Omigod, thank you. I'm not the only one who understands this; and this point, frankly, gives great indications of why Naruto and Sakura are friends and most likely, will remain that way.



> If you're going to go that far with it, does that mean Hinata's theme of change means she should change her hair color? Food preferences? Home village? Gender?


 
LMAO. Priceless.

As for the pairings I like, while I enjoy my crack, I actually like having strong bases for those. NaruSaku is not included in that, and I'm not going to make an essay about why; go look up posts if you're curious. Basically,

> The fact that Naruto falls for people, not in regards to romance but in reference to bonds, VERY FAST and VERY HARD. Not only that, he clings to them and refuses to give them up no matter what he has to do. Look at the lengths he goes to for Sasuke. Sakura is one of the females he not only can relate to (albeit it relates to Sasuke too, but eh) in some way, she is usually with him and that means a lot. Since unfortunately, he is not around Hinata all of the time and Sasuke brings him closer to Sakura in terms of bonds, it's understandable why Naruto wants to have such a close bond with Sakura. He doesn't want to lose it. Unfortunately, I've already pointed out the things that while fine for a friendship, are not suitable for a romantic relationship, and those same things have no signs of changing for the better, as they are obvious throughout Parts One and Two. 

Naruto's want for acceptance seems to drive the pursuit of his romantic feelings, because she is the only female that he believes he can rely on. He's searching for not a someone, a someTHING to fill a void. An emotion. If he were solely set on Sakura, I don't think we'd see him gaping over other pretty girls or bothering to say "I like people like you" to Hinata. That is his true nature; it shows he doesn't have this tunnel vision for Sakura that people seem to think is there.

Since they come together for SASUKE, Naruto does not take Hinata into account, unfortunately, since Hinata does not have much to do with the lost teammate. I honestly believe he relates to her more than he does Sakura, even though they have been together half of the time, if that, than Sakura and Naruto have. 

And his clinging want of acceptance does not equate the want of romance. As I have stated before; no matter how slight, unconventional, or onesided these bonds are, he wants them regardless, and doesn't want to lose them. He pursued Sasuke, as a friend and a rival, in hopes of having the feelings returned. I'm not surprised that despite the onesided-ness NaruSaku displays in terms of romance, he tries anyway, despite the rejections. Sakura does not reject him as a friend, but anything near-romantic clearly gets a smackdown from her. 

Think about it: Naruto related to, and learned from, how many other people throughout the series? Inari, Tsunade, Gaara, Haku. Look at the lessons he learned from those people. Doesn't mean he's in love with all of them, too.

Sakura finding courage or hope by being with/watching Naruto fight shouldn't be taken any more seriously than the way any other character finds hope in him. It's the same thing. Naruto has done this to EVERYBODY; why is it considered romance when his close friend learns something from him? So when he redeems Sasuke in the end, is Sasuke going to fall in love with him too? At this rate, we'll be having an orgy.  
--------

And as for couples I like:

SasuSaku (OTP), NaruIno (Nazi babies!), NaruHina, SakuLee, HinaLee,  AsuKure. And yes, I have reasons for all of those.   Any others I only support in crack.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 25, 2007)

Lol @ me being the snippy little girl...  

Motty, I love Nazi babies! ^-^ Especially when they eventually grow up to look like Minato...gurghh...so hot and cute!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 25, 2007)

0.0
Oh sweet jesus, I referred to you as a *he*.

Forgive me! ;___; Tsuki-chan.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 25, 2007)

^
 It's fine! I was initially thought of as a boy in the forums. Maybe it's the damn Sasuke avatar, yeah that's it. My one hundreth post is about my avatar in a pairing thread.  

Cookies anyone?


----------



## Masda (Aug 25, 2007)

Your saying that Naruto comes close to people really quikly,
and because they are still friends and nothing more you can rule them out?
But doesnt it count the same for Hinata then?
Because i think he knows her also about atlast 3 years or so.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 25, 2007)

Masda said:


> Your saying that Naruto comes close to people really quikly,
> and because they are still friends and nothing more you can rule them out?
> But doesnt it count the same for Hinata then?
> Because i think he knows her also about atlast 3 years or so.



Here's the difference: Sakura is well aware of Naruto's feelings and rejects them on a regular basis. By contrast, Naruto is apparently oblivious to Hinata's feelings. If he learns of them and rejects them, then I wouldn't place much stock in Naruto/Hinata's chances.

However, the odds of Naruto rejecting Hinata are *very* slim. It's simply not in his character to do so. And all it takes is for Naruto to give Hinata a chance to realize what he's been overlooking.


----------



## Namin? (Aug 25, 2007)

NaruHina and NejiTen... Why? Cause theyre the shiz. =3


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 25, 2007)

PeinXBlueHair

It's hawt.


----------



## Kyuubi~Unleashed (Aug 25, 2007)

i'm a supporter of Naruhina, but any other couple i'd say Anko and kakashi that would be a hilarious couple Psycho(Anko) X Sarcastic (kakashi) other then naruto and hinata i don't really care althat much for couples i just wanna see naruto take after his dad Minato (aka: yondaime) and become the god damn hokage.


----------



## Kioko (Aug 25, 2007)

NaruSaku. There are so many hints, even in Part One. I love this pairing to death. .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 25, 2007)

You knew that by adding to the NaruSaku option you made flamebait right then and there...

To be honest what I want to happen isn't on there because there is no "No pairing at all" option.

So I voted for the underdog many people seem to fight because either they are afraid it has a shot or they just favor the all mighty NaruHina, and this is the only deal that opposes it THAT badly.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 25, 2007)

SasuSaku 4eva!


----------



## couragebridge (Aug 25, 2007)

lee sakura. that would be great. lee loved her at the first sight.^^ and after sakura cared a lot about lee


----------



## -Kerrigan- (Aug 25, 2007)

Naruto and Hinata. Their son/daughter would be the strongest ninja ever! IMO


----------



## mairi-chan (Aug 25, 2007)

oh! ahaha, thank you ^-^
my my, i find it funny how people are so....one-sided here. naruto did show feelings of rejection. he was hurt, probably a lot of times. just not shown. like in the hospital, when sakura hugged sasuke, and he didn't push her away, he looked somewhat relieved, and in sasuke's case, even a bit happy. mabe. that's only a maybe. (he might ahve been too weak or sleepy to notice) but naruto, seeing that, he got upset, but didn't want to show it in front of them, so he went outside. naruto's very sensitive. 
and about him "getting close to people" it's probably because he never had anyone before. he's not used to knowing what you should and shouldn't do, like sakura said, no parents to raise him. so he's always showing his true feelings. and it's like automatic reaction "i like this person!" "i don't like you!" that's how all his expressions are. and, to my previous paragraph, even with his personality, he still refined himself enough to get outside. he didn't want his teammates to see him. why? you can probably guess.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 25, 2007)

Zetsu x Hanabi, though its kinda weird to write it down as a wish since we all know its canon.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 25, 2007)

> And NaruHina is the second most popular pairing in Japan, that is why there was so much NaruHina and only one arc of NaruSaku, fan service because NaruHina was the bigger fandom.





NaruHina is popular _in western fandom_. NejiHina and KibaHina are way more popular in Japan. I don?t see the anime team doing fanservice of those pairings 



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Too bad in regards to abuse and to romance, NaruSaku is one-sided on both counts.







Bad Milk said:


> Agree to disagree? I'd go into detail on my opinoin, but I have to go. Ask Nick if you want some input.



Oh, yes...



Nick Soapdish said:


> I prefer to simply distrust the databook entirely. *If it says something that goes along with what I believe about the manga, I'm ok with it, but I ignore it when it disagrees.* I see it as being like the guidebooks for American comics. They give some background information, but then they also tease to try and make sure that you'll stay interested and buy more. The teases are not necessarily a straightforward representation of what's happening in the book.



I think he was clear enough.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 25, 2007)

Lol I found an interesting one!! SaiIno! why you ask? cause Ino likes Sai as much as she likes Sasuke. And I'm Sai likes Ino cause he said "Ms. Beautiful" to Ino, so this might be an exellent pair. =)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, read the whole topic, Naru, Veil you guys wrote some rather interesting and detailed evaluations. I swear you both are doing my research work for me.

Um... Gee as much as I like to debate I'm not really interested in pairing debates now that the newest chapter came out. I'm still Anti-NaruHina though... I still don't see it...

I'm still not willing to give up SasuSaku, like others I believe he does have a bond with Sakura weather it be love or sisterly (No one ever considers Sasuke's bond with Sakura sisterly, only love and I don't like that.) but still I do beleive there is a definate possibility.

As for NaruSaku, yeah apparently I wasn't there when it was called a red herring but it's becoming a popular term... What if someone called NaruHina a red herring? Anyway while Anti-NaruSaku fans treat the deal as comedic, isn't comedic a bit better? I mean it can't entirely be angst, stop listening to your linkin park you anti-NaruSaku fans! (not saying convert to NaruSaku, just lighten up, XD) Yes, Naruto doesn't really treat his advances seriously but is that enough reason for it to fail? Last I checked they get along well so there is always a possibility.

And that saying there is a possibility for SasuSaku and NaruHina. Even SakuLee, ALWAYS a possbility. Saying one pairing will fail is just foolish. (I don't say NaruHina will fail, I just don't like it... And some Anti-NaruSaku fans would agree with me that they don't think it could fail but don't like it.)

And damn the rest of ya you just go "**insert pairing here** Kay bye." the OP said explain the reasons. (Granted the OP was foolish by saying NaruSaku has no chance. THERE IS ALWAYS A CHANCE)


Finally girls hitting the guys is COMEDY. Bulma did it, Chichi did it, Naru did it, Asuka did it, Nami did it, that chick for full metal panic a poster earlier said did it, Tio did it, Misty from pokemon did it, and Snow from MAR (while being Hinata like) did it too... And for god's sakes half the girls I mentioned developed something for the main guy. Not saying it's true here because well... Bulma and Nami hit nearly everyone and Asuka was a bitch. (Maybe we should make SakuraXKonohamaru because she hit him too...)

Still the girl hitting the guy is a comedic thing dealing with Asian culture. It's funny. Not being fair to the guys sometimes because some girls can REALLY be mean and intend to kill, but it's funny in manga and anime.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 25, 2007)

Lets see I've liked and wanted Sasusaku and Naruhina to happen since the beginning and still do.

The reason for Sasusaku, I think someone had a sign that said it best:"Sasusaku for the win because someone has got to heal Sasuke's wounds" And ususally its a stubborn/caring woman that heals an anti-hero's wounds to the heart. Plus I'm a sucker for angst love stories.

The reason for Naruhina is that I wish Naruto can open his eyes and realize that there are other women than Sakura out there and that there was some one that truely loved him all along as well as for Naruto's obliviosness to stop and I can't really imagining Hinata not getting Naruto it just doesn't seem right considering the manga and its themes. The same goes for Sasusaku.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 25, 2007)

^Yea, the whole girl hitting guy thing is funny indeed, but in this case, the comedy is going up against two fairly more serious situations in SasuSaku and NaruHina. SasuSaku is mostly angst with a wii bit of comedy in the beginning, and NaruHina is predominantly a fluff [written exam, Training field scene, silent promise at end of Part 1] pairing, but it also has it's share of angst and comedy, though the angst [Naru v Kiba: "Duty vs Desire" Hina v Neji: "I never go back on my word, that is my ninja way too.", Naru vs Neji: "Hakke Rokujuu Yonsho!" "Naruto!" *cough*cough*blood*unconscious*] far outweighs the lighthearted comedy [Hina's faint in Part 2 and medicine scenes, even though those scenes still manage to hold value, since the former showed she intends to make her feelings known, and the latter showed she cares for his well being].


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 25, 2007)

I want NaruSaku.

I've always thought that pairing had the most root-worthy qualities: the hero of the show getting his dreamgirl, the girl realizing the guy who treats you the best is the one you should go for, the girl learning that looks and popularity are not enough to make a lasting relationship but instead it's personality and devotion that counts the most.

I've never seen the appeal of Sakura/Sasuke because he always seemed "meh" about her to me, unlike Naruto and Lee who really thought she was something special.

And unless Hinata gets more bold, I can't see her holding Naruto's attention for a lifetime.

If not Naruto/Sakura, then Lee/Sakura.

And Sasuke can have Karin and Hinata can have Kiba.  I always thought Hinata seemed more comfortable and herself around Kiba anyway, and he seems to like her for who she is.  I don't think he's as wild as Naruto so he might do better with such a mild person like Hinata.


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 25, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> You knew that by adding to the NaruSaku option you made flamebait right then and there...



Why? Because we NaruSaku fans are just soooo ebil? 



gabzilla said:


> I think he was clear enough.



It's the truth. 



kyuubi425 said:


> ^Yea, the whole girl hitting guy thing is funny indeed, but in this case, the comedy is going up against two fairly more serious situations in SasuSaku and NaruHina. SasuSaku is mostly angst with a wii bit of comedy in the beginning, and NaruHina is predominantly a fluff [written exam, Training field scene, silent promise at end of Part 1] pairing, but it also has it's share of angst and comedy, though the angst [Naru v Kiba: "Duty vs Desire" Hina v Neji: "I never go back on my word, that is my ninja way too.", Naru vs Neji: "Hakke Rokujuu Yonsho!" "Naruto!" *cough*cough*blood*unconscious*] far outweighs the lighthearted comedy [Hina's faint in Part 2 and medicine scenes, even though those scenes still manage to hold value, since the former showed she intends to make her feelings known, and the latter showed she cares for his well being].



Meh, angst is easy a well balenced, lasting relationship is hard.

If NaruHina's comedic scenes count then so do NaryuSaku's...


----------



## Sakure (Aug 25, 2007)

Naruto and Hinata, they make a lovely pair
Not Naruto and Sakura because Sakura is stupid and annoying =P


----------



## Sakure (Aug 25, 2007)

SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> Lol I found an interesting one!! SaiIno! why you ask? cause Ino likes Sai as much as she likes Sasuke. And I'm Sai likes Ino cause he said "Ms. Beautiful" to Ino, so this might be an exellent pair. =)



LMFAO

he meant the opposite!

---------------------------
sorry for double posting


----------



## mairi-chan (Aug 25, 2007)

ahaha, he learned from sakura to compliment girls, no matter how they look. that is funny!
(next time just edit!!)
i find it funny how there's more narusaku evidence IMO than naruhina evidence...
hm...i wonder if sasuke can do "light and fluffy" ahaha. oh well. i wonder why people argue on topics such as these. i mean, this is all opinion...oh well. it's pretty funny to read. :]


----------



## Saito (Aug 25, 2007)

NaruHina obviously  *looks at sig*
Because its a good pairing.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 25, 2007)

Hinata seemed to hold Naruto's attention pretty well back in the chuunin exams. Naruto likes her as she is as well. The reason she's comfortable around Kiba is because she doesnt feel for him the way she does Naruto.

NaruHina comedy consisted of her fainting from his sudden appearance while she was gathering her thoughts. A "Hehe how cute" kinda funny. NaruSaku comedy consists of rejections and smashies for being an idiot or pervert with a total lack of romantic tension. A "Haha look at the idiot" funny.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 25, 2007)

NaruSaku act almost like a married couple, except Naruto never mutters, "Someday, I'ma kill that bitch" under his breath.


----------



## -SnowDrizzle- (Aug 25, 2007)

SasuSaku. So cute T.T
They'd make an awsome couple 'cause they're sorta ya know...opposites.? 
Sasuke's a cold and *emotionless* bastard, while Sakura's always *cheerful* and *happy*.
<3


----------



## Sesha (Aug 25, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> NaruSaku act almost like a married couple, except Naruto never mutters, "Someday, I'ma kill that bitch" under his breath.



Things like _Honeymooners_ are unheard of in the Narutoverse.


----------



## Cair (Aug 25, 2007)

NaruHina. It was destined from the start.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 25, 2007)

I do not understand how the 'getting your face smashed into the ground for being an idiot' thing is funny. If Naruto were retorting, reacting, or doing something other than whining, it might be funnier. If it were mutual, it would be funny and hold more merit, but it doesn't. Generally, those couples knew how to get in each other's face, not just one angry girl and one cowering boy without a spine that would run circles and lick her boots if she gave the word. 

Angst is not easy.   Try to write it without making it 'omigod I hate my life slit my wrists and watch me emo cry'. Try to make angst believable. Try to model it after situations that occur in the world every day without making it like a badly done soap opera.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol NaruHina made a come back.. zzz i laff when it doesnt happen ;D


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Aug 26, 2007)

Me and Neji.....

Okay on the more serious side....NaruHina, So adorable.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2007)

Naruto x Sakura because the good guys deserve to get the world and free vagine.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

NaruSasu,why is Orokabu not up there?


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Aug 26, 2007)

SasuSaku because damnit Sakura deserves her happy ending and Sasuke isn't "EVIL" and he did care about SaKura and he could care about her even more in Part 2,if Kishi ever gave us that damn romance he 's been talking about.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

NaruHina!
It?s destiny!


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Aug 26, 2007)

None of these pairings have anything to do with each other. DX Until further notice, it's: Hina->Naru, Naru->Saku, Saku->Sasu, Lee->Saku, and Naru<->Sasu.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 26, 2007)

Christ_On_A_2x4 said:


> None of these pairings have anything to do with each other. DX Until further notice, it's: Hina->Naru, Naru->Saku, Saku->Sasu, Lee->Saku, and Naru<->Sasu.



Very true, but I thought it'd already been established that its Naru<>Sasu.


----------



## ChibiKibi (Aug 26, 2007)

NaruSaku is my one and only  
I love this pairing to death; I fell in love with it from episode 3 when Sakura first walked into the classroom and I saw Naruto's facial expression xD

It's cute, sweet, entertaining...but very deep and heartfelt at the same time....and also quite developmental  I enjoy just simply watching them interact together.  It's refreshing and things are always easy with them.  
And I think what sold me on the pairing and sealed the deal is when i thought back on how much they grew on each other.  Sakura's perception of him changed so much over time, it's incredible  And Naruto's thoughts on Sakura continued to improve as he saw how great she had become too ~  

All right: And now I am ready to be picked to death!  (NF is predominantly NH/SS territory) xD


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 26, 2007)

If I had to chose, it'd probably be NaruSaku or SasuSaku. Lesser of two (four?) evils.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 26, 2007)

I voted for NaruHina.


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 26, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Zetsu x Hanabi, though its kinda weird to write it down as a wish since we all know its canon.



I lol'd bad.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Hinata seemed to hold Naruto's attention pretty well back in the chuunin exams. Naruto likes her as she is as well. The reason she's comfortable around Kiba is because she doesnt feel for him the way she does Naruto.
> 
> NaruHina comedy consisted of her fainting from his sudden appearance while she was gathering her thoughts. A "Hehe how cute" kinda funny. NaruSaku comedy consists of rejections and smashies for being an idiot or pervert with a total lack of romantic tension. A "Haha look at the idiot" funny.



I am in love with the above post...


----------



## Creator (Aug 26, 2007)

NaruHina
NejiTen/LeeTen/NejiLeeTen
LeeSaku/SakuAyam
InoChoji
TsunShiz/JiraiyaTsunShiz
ShikaTema
KureAsu

The rest...well there are more guys then girl. Dont blame me.


----------



## DeidaraFan123 (Aug 26, 2007)

Uh... I'll vote for NaruHina cause they're kids will be cute. =]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Hinata seemed to hold Naruto's attention pretty well back in the chuunin exams. Naruto likes her as she is as well. The reason she's comfortable around Kiba is because she doesnt feel for him the way she does Naruto.
> 
> NaruHina comedy consisted of her fainting from his sudden appearance while she was gathering her thoughts. A "Hehe how cute" kinda funny. NaruSaku comedy consists of rejections and smashies for being an idiot or pervert with a total lack of romantic tension. A "Haha look at the idiot" funny.


Biased post again, I see.  How many times has Sakura hit Naruto in Part 2, let me see... twice. Without romantic tension? If you look back, all the comedy scenes NaruSaku has in Part 2 have some type of romantic tension before it. And didn't Tsunade and Jiraiya say "Without women around there'd be no one to reject your advances and toughen you up" "Getting dumped always makes a man stronger. And if he hasn't experienced it enough to be able to laugh and joke about it, or at least use it as material, he can't fulfill his duties as a man".


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2007)

Naru said:


> Biased post again, I see.  How many times has Sakura hit Naruto in Part 2, let me see... twice. Without romantic tension? If you look back, all the comedy scenes NaruSaku has in Part 2 have some type of romantic tension before it. And didn't Tsunade and Jiraiya say "Without women around there'd be no one to reject your advances and toughen you up" "Getting dumped always makes a man stronger. And if he hasn't experienced it enough to be able to laugh and joke about it, or at least use it as material, he can't fulfill his duties as a man".



As much as it seems like Kishimoto is writing it towards NaruSaku there are still people who are not keen on the idea and think of NaruSaku as a set pairing. What with poor little Hinata having her oh so glorious crush on Naruto and her desire to confess to him, and with Sakura still searching for Sasuke thus meaning she can't be attracted to another guy because she's still heart set on the fairy tale ending with her and him.

No, NaruSaku is a red herring because orange and red doesn't fit, yellow and pink do not fit, Naruto holds no interest in her, they aren't serious, she constantly shoots him down, she only pays attention to him for pity, she hits him constantly...

And if they get together that blows part one entirely out of the water, like kishimoto crapped on his own manga... Blah blah...


Mocking a rebuttal. =3

Seriously, I'm not entirely set on NaruSaku myself. I do beleive SasuSaku has merit. All cept NaruHina...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2007)

Does Hinata want to confess? I mean, I've never read her mentioning that she wants to tell him, just be like him. And I don't think Sakura is after Sasuke so she can get with him, but to save her teammate from darkness like Naruto. And if you ask me, she can fall in love with other guys besides Sasuke, because you can't choose who you love or don't love.

I hate it when people say NaruSaku is a red herring. Really, NaruHina and SasuSaku can be considered red herrings as well.


----------



## ex0duS (Aug 26, 2007)

Sakura and Sai. Hence my sig.<3


----------



## Rasz (Aug 26, 2007)

I actually hope that very few, if any, of the pairings become canon. I don't want  to waste precious time dawdling on the development of a pairing, and I really don't want Kishi to suddenly say (after a time-skip especially) x and y are now together. 

The pairings that I can accept  are the ones that involve Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura/Hinata because they are the only ones directly addressed. Even then, the interplay is for humor or filler at best and it can be easily argued that any interaction was either between friends, something more, or misguided puppy love obsession.

By never stating which pairings are canon, everyone is happy. Everyone can say well after the manga ended these two hooked up because of a,b,c. Everyone can point to their "evidence" and everyone can be right without one camp being right simply because Kishi threw it in there at the last minute.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 26, 2007)

Naru said:


> Does Hinata want to confess? I mean, I've never read her mentioning that she wants to tell him, just be like him. And I don't think Sakura is after Sasuke so she can get with him, but to save her teammate from darkness like Naruto. And if you ask me, she can fall in love with other guys besides Sasuke, because you can't choose who you love or don't love.
> 
> I hate it when people say NaruSaku is a red herring. Really, NaruHina and SasuSaku can be considered red herrings as well.



 NaruHina fans will point out when Naruto leaves and the databook.

:amazed Oh no once the girl falls for the guy she has no chance to fall in love with another guy while the guy can go "Yeah I just don't feel it I'm gonna go to that girl who likes me even though I don't notice her"

I hate how they call it a red herring too, and the color reason too... Orange and Pink don't go together? They each come from Red which is the color of passion. Meh...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2007)

ex0duS said:


> Sakura and Sai. Hence my sig.<3


I think you mean Sasuke and Sai.  


			
				AngryMouse said:
			
		

> NaruHina fans will point out when Naruto leaves and the databook.
> 
> :amazed Oh no once the girl falls for the guy she has no chance to fall in love with another guy while the guy can go "Yeah I just don't feel it I'm gonna go to that girl who likes me even though I don't notice her"
> 
> I hate how they call it a red herring too, and the color reason too... Orange and Pink don't go together? They each come from Red which is the color of passion. Meh...


So much fo the databook, it doesn't even say that her intentions are romantic in the connections guide.  And I only remember her saying that she'd become strong like him, but, whatever.

But, this conversation is starting to sound like something that's better left in FCs.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 26, 2007)

Honestly, your rebuttals are not even worth countering. 



Bad Milk said:


> It's the truth.



You are kidding, right? 

So the databook is correct when it agrees with you but is incorrect when it doesn?t?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 26, 2007)

Uhhh.... HanaKuso?


----------



## Scud (Aug 26, 2007)

None. I'm not really a fan of seeing romance in a series like Naruto.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> None. I'm not really a fan of seeing romance in a series like Naruto.



Art imitates life and the reverse could also be said to be true so...what is the point of life without romance?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 26, 2007)

Sex doesn't always require romance, FMA9.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Sex doesn't always require romance, FMA9.


QFT


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Sex doesn't always require romance, FMA9.



There is more to romance than sex...


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 26, 2007)

Sex > Romance.


----------



## Darkopps (Aug 26, 2007)

i like naruhina and narusaku but narusaku happening y else would 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 karin appear and hinata be so overlooked 


 All i want is naruto not to be alone i mean he had it hard enough at least give him a girl. Sasuke's so use to female attention he tried oroc's snake pit (wink wink)


----------



## ex0duS (Aug 26, 2007)

yes i meant saisuke. SORRY. wrong name


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 26, 2007)

I know what I don't want... anything with Hinata.  I don't her to be with anyone.  So maybe a sasusaku...but I don't really care.


----------



## Saito (Aug 26, 2007)

ninhoic said:


> I know what I don't want... anything with *Hinata.  I don't her to be with anyone.*  So maybe a sasusaku...but I don't really care.


    /


----------



## Levithian (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted by ninhoic
> I know what I don't want... anything with Hinata. I don't her to be with anyone. So maybe a sasusaku...but I don't really care.



_*Bears teeth* grrrrrrr._


----------



## Wind King (Aug 26, 2007)

I voted leesaku and sasusaku, but I really wanted naruino pairing!!!!


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, the recent rebuttals are not worth even giving a second glance.   Everyone has a bias... and accusing someone of being bias is a sure sign of blind hypocrisy as well. 

Nazi babies FTW!!


----------



## Kurama (Aug 26, 2007)

:rofl


...





...





Pathetic...


Gabz-sama is right.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 26, 2007)

> I voted leesaku and sasusaku, but I really wanted naruino pairing!!!!


 


> Nazi babies FTW!!


 
DAMN RIGHT! NARUINO FTFW.
And SASUSAKU.
NARUHINA.
LEESAKU.

ASUKURE. <3

Colors are awesome.  



> So the databook is correct when it agrees with you but is incorrect when it doesn?t?


 
...
The fuck? What kind of logic is that?
What am I saying? 
It's not. :/
And you people wonder why we don't take you seriously.


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 26, 2007)

loli, and yet you wander why you end up facing motherfuckers like me.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you regard specific Databook entries with the same flighty perception, based on what you want to believe?  If so, then I guess I see why we come at odds.

OT: Are you in the Marines, or is your family, or both? If you're shipping out, be careful. :/ My close friend's brother, Chris, is leaving soon too.


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 26, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Do you regard specific Databook entries with the same flighty perception, based on what you want to believe?  If so, then I guess I see why we come at odds.
> 
> OT: Are you in the Marines, or is your family, or both? If you're shipping out, be careful. :/ My close friend's brother, Chris, is leaving soon too.



oh no, it isn't about the databook at all, it's just about the attitude towards us *this arrogance/aloofness of the sorts that builds aminosity against both of your pairings?

and about the avy/sig thing, at the end of September I'll be off to national guard basic training, and afterwards I'll be transfering to the Marines most likely...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh. I was referring to the Databook. I'm a tad confused as to what you are referring to...biases/arrogance/aloofness in general? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chris is on leave this weekend. He leaves in a few days for Iraq; he completed basic training. My parents were both veterans, so we're pretty tight-knit with their whole family.
Ack, getting off topic, though.
Good luck with your training.


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 27, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Oh. I was referring to the Databook. I'm a tad confused as to what you are referring to...biases/arrogance/aloofness in general?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



exactly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



that's good to hear; hmmm, what branches did your parents belong in?; and much thanks for the respect.


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 27, 2007)

Naruto x Hinata - Obviously, Hinata has feelings for Naruto. I think that if she plucked up the courage and acted on and/or confessed her true feelings, something could result from it. Also, Naruto has never really been mean to Hinata or anything. It seems as though he cares about her alot. But I don't know for sure, because I'm not Kishi-sempai. 

Sasuke x Sakura - Again, Sakura had a huge crush on Sasuke in Part 1. She also confessed to him that she loved him. She was also willing to become a missing nin and betray her home for this guy. It also seemed as if Sasuke was taking a mutual liking to her as well. However, once Itachi had arrived in Konoha, Sasuke needed to get his priorities in order. So, he pushed everything that he loved and/or cared about aside so that his revenge could come first. Maybe something could happen in future chapters. Again, I'm not Kishimoto, so I don't know what's going to happen.

Although LeeSaku is cute, and SasuNaru is hot. I support them, but not in a canon way.


----------



## Darkopps (Aug 27, 2007)

if narusaku happens then i would need proof she chose naruto over sasuke otherwise give him hinata, cause no matter how much i like sakura now i cant forget how she crushed naruto in part 1 every chance she. This show needs to stop being so indecisive and put pairings together cause i am tired of waiting. any1 else agree?


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Darkopps said:


> if narusaku happens then i would need proof she chose naruto over sasuke otherwise give him hinata, cause no matter how much i like sakura now i cant forget how she crushed naruto in part 1 every chance she. This show needs to stop being so indecisive and put pairings together cause i am tired of waiting. any1 else agree?



I agree NaruHina...screw the waiting game...


----------



## Senshin_Ultima (Aug 27, 2007)

Darkopps said:


> if narusaku happens then i would need proof she chose naruto over sasuke otherwise give him hinata, cause no matter how much i like sakura now i cant forget how she crushed naruto in part 1 every chance she. This show needs to stop being so indecisive and put pairings together cause i am tired of waiting. any1 else agree?



Thank you at least some get it, They need to pick a sure fire couple, because i find most of these crack pairings very disturbing. Maybe whence they pick a couple they'll go away (hopefully) but, knowing these fans i doubt it.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 27, 2007)

Darkopps said:


> if narusaku happens then i would need proof she chose naruto over sasuke otherwise give him hinata, cause no matter how much i like sakura now i cant forget how she crushed naruto in part 1 every chance she. This show needs to stop being so indecisive and put pairings together cause i am tired of waiting. any1 else agree?



Isn't that a bit...unfair? Give him Hinata because Sakura likes Sasuke...?

I think that, the only times Sakura really hit Naruto after the Mist Arc, she had plenty reasons. Insulting Lee, being overall stupid...and, in a sense, it did calm him down. 

And in the time-skip, she hasn't hit him since he was about to his perverted jutsu, and that was definately worthy of a smack across the face. Naruto obviously enjoys being hit. You think he'd realize she was going to hurt him by now, so he must not mind.

Pairings probably aren't going to happen until the very end. :3 I don't see the big deal with having to wait. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Isn't that a bit...unfair? Give him Hinata because Sakura likes Sasuke...?
> 
> I think that, the only times Sakura really hit Naruto after the Mist Arc, she had plenty reasons. Insulting Lee, being overall stupid...and, in a sense, it did calm him down.
> 
> ...



No NaruSaku....NaruHina, says I...


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> No NaruSaku....NaruHina, says I...



So I've noticed.  Unfortunately, opinions do not equal canon. Because if the fandom counted, NaruHina would have happpened in Part 1, along with SasuSaku and SasuNaru. =)

Unfortunately, canon and fanon are not the same.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> So I've noticed.  Unfortunately, opinions do not equal canon. Because if the fandom counted, NaruHina would have happpened in Part 1, along with SasuSaku and SasuNaru. =)
> 
> Unfortunately, canon and fanon are not the same.



I see....what you think.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I see....what you think.



Thank you.  In my opinion, I see NaruSaku becoming canon, but I'm sure you'd see differently and say NaruHina. Like I've mentioned before...

*It's all completely opinionated*

Except for some things. 

Like...

NaruSaku is more likely than NaruTen.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Thank you.  In my opinion, I see NaruSaku becoming canon, but I'm sure you'd see differently and say NaruHina. Like I've mentioned before...
> 
> *It's all completely opinionated*
> 
> ...



 ..................


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

I like this pairing


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2007)

Naruto is no match for  Hard Guy  .


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

Naruto x Hard guy is canon!!


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the NaruHina pairing

One's an expressive and open-hearted boy
The other's a shy and sweet girl

They'll make a cute couple.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Ashiya said:


> I like the NaruHina pairing
> 
> One's an expressive and open-hearted boy
> The other's a shy and sweet girl
> ...



True........


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

I like hard guy x Naruto
theres nothing like a guy with wood teaching some idiot about the magic of love.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Naruto x Hard guy is canon!!




Lex and


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2007)

ewww I hate that pairing.no way.*gets gun**shots self*


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> ewww I hate that pairing.no way.*gets gun**shots self*



Sorry Lex...


----------



## Kurama (Aug 27, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 27, 2007)

Unfortunately for NaruHina, people with opposite personlities don't usually hit it off well. It's the similars that do it rite. 8D


----------



## Saito (Aug 27, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Unfortunately for NaruHina, people with opposite personlities don't usually hit it off well. It's the similars that do it rite. 8D


I dont think so..some people get bored really easy with someone who is just like him/her. I wouldnt get bored with Hinata


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 27, 2007)

Saito said:


> I dont think so..some people get bored really easy with someone who is just like him/her. I wouldnt get bored with Hinata



But it's a proven fact. :/ That people with similarities attract earier than people who are opposites. Simply because, if you are similar to the person, it's easier to understand their point of view and talk to them. It makes communicating easier. =)


----------



## Saito (Aug 27, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> But it's a proven fact. :/ That people with similarities attract earier than people who are opposites. Simply because, if you are similar to the person, it's easier to understand their point of view and talk to them. It makes communicating easier. =)


They may get together faster but they also get bored of each other faster.
"Opposites attract" If two opposites like each other and began to communicate they will broaden their horizons and change some of their views and come closer together


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 27, 2007)

I honestly don't understand the hitting thing. If it were only Naruto, I would understand, but hasn't she hit Konohamaru at least twice for some of the same reasons she smacks around Naruto? For being perverted/rude/annoying? I remember once, she hit him for the new jutsu, and in Part One, there was the encounter with the Sand Siblings before the Chuunin exams begun. Um. She's not in love with Konohamaru. Seems to me as if the personality type just annoys her, because if it didn't, she could spare it a chuckle every once in a while.

There are many people who don't like people that remind them of themselves. :/ When I think of myself, I do enjoy the company of people similar to me, but in when you spend enough time with them, it gets irritating. Then, I tend to seek the company of one of my friends who is calmer, a bit more grounded and down to earth than I am. 

I don't think anyone should say that 'opposites attract' better (my parents lean toward that stereotype), or that it's better to have a similar personality (the general company of my friends). It's basically preference. Some people do not like people that are like them, simply put. 

In regards to the pairings, I think you should just look at the general balance rather than pick and extreme and go by that. You don't have to be wholly one or the other. And in terms of overall balance, I don't see that in NaruSaku, whereas other pairings, I do. Neither SasuSaku or NaruHina are 'opposites attract' in an extremist sense, which is how you all are taking it.


----------



## Darkopps (Aug 27, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Isuzu  View Post
> Isn't that a bit...unfair? Give him Hinata because Sakura likes Sasuke...?



what i meant is if narusaku had to happen then i want her to be clear on her feelings whether she likes sasuke or naruto and if she isnt going to be clear then hinata deserves him more. i dont want hinata to get leftovers or anything


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

Anything anything anything but SasuSaku.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 27, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Unfortunately for NaruHina, people with opposite personlities don't usually hit it off well. It's the similars that do it rite. 8D



No, not really. That?s simply a matter of opinion and experience. Some people get along faster when they have differences and repel each other if they are too similar. Or a relationship may start pink and sunshine because boy and girl are so similar... but then it can get boring.

Besides, I always wondered why anti-NH/SS people always look at their differences and never at their similarities. 

Maybe because they are not obvious? (a la: they are loud, so they are similar) Naruto and Sakura may be alike in some things, but they are very different in others. For example: Sakura is intelligent, and while Naruto is not completely dumb, he is not exactly the brightest crayon in the box. *shrug* I can find many differences in NS, just like I can find many similarities in SS and NH. Is a matter of perspective. That wouldn?t mean one has better chances that the other (preferences aside).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Besides, I always wondered why anti-NH/SS people always look at their differences and never at their similarities.



That's universal to anyone holding a strong point of view, who has a closed mind and who are making an argument for a case or cause.

They look for eviidence to support their viewpoint and deny evidence that goes against it.


----------



## Almaseti (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh c'mon, AngryMouse, I usually find I can respect you, don't pull the "Oh noes, the debate is unfair because they're winning" thing.  If you go by numbers, there have been more pro-NS than anti-NS in the last couple pages.  

My opinions?  I'd like to see NaruHina, because I think that Naruto and Hinata share a lot of the really important things (values, I suppose you'd call them: they both tend to see what other people are going through even when they're having problems, they share the "fighting for respect/acceptance after being considered losers" thing and the "not going back on your word" nindou) but they have the kind of differences that complement each other (while I really dislike the idea that Naruto needs to be controlled, he could stand to calm down a little, while Hinata could learn to be more outgoing), rather than conflict with each other (the way Sasuke and Naruto do sometimes) so they're sort of... balanced.  And yes, I do happen to think they'd be hella cute together, but that's secondary.  I cite the fact that Naruto was able to confide in Hinata so shortly after getting to know her, and that Hinata was able to cheer him up and restore his confidence in support of the first part, and I don't think the second needs supporting.

SasuSaku I like, because I think they have a much stronger connection than most people give them credit for.  Not as much as NaruHina, because I think I identify more with Naruto and Hinata than any other characters (maybe a little Shikamaru sometimes...) in the manga, and I don't feel like I have as good a handle on Sakura and Sasuke's personalities.  But I think Sakura actually does understand Sasuke pretty well (it wasn't Naruto or Kakashi waiting for Sasuke at the bridge, was it?) and that Sasuke, while being emotionally retarded in some ways, reciprocates as much as he's able (which isn't much: you can tell it mostly by the things he _doesn't_ do, if that makes sense) and has a pretty solid understanding of Sakura as well (like how, back at the start of the chunin exams, he noticed that Sakura was feeling down when Naruto didn't).  While it's not tops on my list, I think it's more likely to happen than NaruHina is, because of the seriousness we've always seen in regards to it.  Everything that happens between them has a reason behind it.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Random point...not sure if this was in the manga or not, but I remember it from the anime...Wave Country arc...someone tried to steal Sakura's bag when she was with Tazuna, and _obviously_ that pissed her off. I believe she smacked him around too, without a discernable difference in the way she did it, from Naruto or Konohamaru. In all cases, it seems to be a reaction more out of disgust and annoyance than anything.



Lawl, actually, she did that because the (would-be) thief accidentally toucher her bum while trying to steal her bag.

Same point though.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 27, 2007)

I bet she'd do the same exact thing if it were Naruto or Konohamaru.  Thus, is my point. That's obviously not 'affectionate'.


----------



## NaruSaku191 (Aug 27, 2007)

Asshole you really shoudn't put your gay opinions on the poll


----------



## Kurama (Aug 27, 2007)

Alma speaks truth, though I'm not sure about the whole SasuSaku being more likely because it's more serious. NaruHina was serious as well, perhaps not as heavily ridden with angst due to lack of an Uchiha, but it was a different situation anyway. I believe they will both be canon, because of the parallels between their development.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations! 

We've already established it was not a smart idea. 
-------

Ibiki, while the angst did give SasuSaku a more 'serious' tone, their relationship is not solely angst, which is why I agree with Alma on the fact that it doesn't receive the credit it deserves. Sasuke noticing her depression wasn't 'angsty', that was more of a 'bonding', when he made it a point to understand her. Conversely, points where Sakura understood him (while holding angst due to Sasuke being an emo-bastard :3), also illustrated comradeship and 'understanding' more than the 'omigod, slit my wrists, i l0ve j00 4eva and eva!' type of angst that turns people off. :/


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I bet she'd do the same exact thing if it were Naruto or Konohamaru.  Thus, is my point. That's obviously not 'affectionate'.



I know. I said that the point was the same. I was being a smartass. 

I do it 'cause I love you, Mistress-chan!


----------



## itachi-kun (Aug 27, 2007)

Il go with Narusaku


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2007)

NaruHina, SasuSaku, and SasuNaru for me.  I like the premise of them all and feel like Kishi's given them plenty of good basis (SasuSaku and SasuNaru specifically).


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 27, 2007)

NaraShikamaru21 said:


> I know. I said that the point was the same. I was being a smartass.
> 
> I do it 'cause I love you, Mistress-chan!


;____; Sarcasm is difficult to detect over the internet. Thanks tchu!

I could defend SasuNaru, but I'm finding the pairing more 'hot' and having less of a 'romantic' basis now that this is the fifth freakin' time Naruto has done his 'Sasuke is like a brother!' speech, clearly stressing how Kishimoto won't fanservice the yaoi fandom. (Damn you.)


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

nightmistress said:


> NaruHina, SasuSaku, and SasuNaru for me.  I like the premise of them all and feel like Kishi's given them plenty of good basis (SasuSaku and SasuNaru specifically).



I agree...


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> ;____; Sarcasm is difficult to detect over the internet. Thanks tchu!



Yes, it is. ;_____; I forgot to put my [SARCASM][/SARCASM] brackets on! Same on me...


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't see how this thread has gone on for so long.  Everyone nows that AnkoSaku, NaruSasu, TemaIno, TsuTen, ZetsuHanabi, and MoegiPakkun are canon.


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 27, 2007)

I went with the most likly of the senarios at this moment in time. And that would be NaruSaku. 

I canceled of NaruSasu because this will not turn into a Yaoi story. Leave that to the fanfic writers out there. 

Now, the reason I picked NaruSaku is because unlike NaruHina, Sakura actually intereacts with the main character. Hell, Hinata is right next to Naruto right now and we havn't even gotten a HINT of anything. 

Sakura obviously cares for Naruto and I can only see that growing from this point on. They both have a common goal in getting Sasuke back. They both act practically the same (Sakura just hides it). Of course this is subject to change and of course, anything can happen and I won't be surprised if Naruto ends up with Hinata (and people better not be surprised if Naruto ends up with Sakura either.)

And now I leave you back to your pairings war.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 27, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> I don't see how this thread has gone on for so long.  Everyone nows that AnkoSaku, NaruSasu, TemaIno, TsuTen, ZetsuHanabi, and MoegiPakkun are canon.



Indeed. These fools cannot see reason.


----------



## Almaseti (Aug 27, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> I don't see how this thread has gone on for so long.  Everyone nows that AnkoSaku, NaruSasu, TemaIno, TsuTen, ZetsuHanabi, and MoegiPakkun are canon.



LIAR!  Naruto and Zetsu's passionate love knows no bounds, but even that pales in comparison to the way Anko's underage kunoichi harem is a wonderful fivesome of love and the secret, unspoken connection between Pakkun and Gamatatsu just reeks of sexual tension!  Why can't you see it!  WHYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 27, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> LIAR! Naruto and Zetsu's passionate love knows no bounds, but even that pales in comparison to the way *Anko's underage kunoichi harem is a wonderful fivesome of love* and the secret, unspoken connection between Pakkun and Gamatatsu just reeks of sexual tension! Why can't you see it! WHYYYYYYYYYY!


 
*I must be a part of it. *


----------



## Kurama (Aug 27, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> LIAR!  Naruto and Zetsu's passionate love knows no bounds, but even that pales in comparison to the way Anko's underage kunoichi harem is a wonderful fivesome of love and the secret, unspoken connection between Pakkun and Gamatatsu just reeks of sexual tension!  Why can't you see it!  WHYYYYYYYYYY!



AnkoKunoichiiHarem?


...






...




CANON!


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 27, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> *I must be a part of it. *



I second this.

Where do I sign?


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 27, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> LIAR!  Naruto and Zetsu's passionate love knows no bounds, but even that pales in comparison to the way Anko's underage kunoichi harem is a wonderful fivesome of love and the secret, unspoken connection between Pakkun and Gamatatsu just reeks of sexual tension!  Why can't you see it!  WHYYYYYYYYYY!



Heh, everybody knows Naruto's attraction to Zetsu is completely one sided!  And Gamatatsu is just trying to drag Pakkun aways from his true love, just like that damned Tonton!

But your right about Anko's harem, I can't believe I forgot about it! 

After all, the reason the Kunoichi's have so little screentime is because their all "training" with Anko.



> Where do I sign?



On Anko.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 27, 2007)

Wait a minute.
I am Anko.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 27, 2007)

*gets her pen*

_Where_ do I sign?


----------



## Almaseti (Aug 27, 2007)

Be creative


----------



## dwinters (Aug 27, 2007)

NaruSaku... for all of the obvious reasons anyone ever posts.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 27, 2007)

Orga777 said:


> I went with the most likly of the senarios at this moment in time. And that would be NaruSaku.
> 
> I canceled of NaruSasu because this will not turn into a Yaoi story. Leave that to the fanfic writers out there.
> 
> ...



Win. 

NaruSaku is what I want to happen, and I have little doubt that it will.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 27, 2007)

^Lose.



gabzilla said:


> *gets her pen*
> 
> _Where_ do I sign?



Where ever you _won't_ find a PROPERTY OF IBIKI-SAN tattoo.


----------



## Art of Run (Aug 27, 2007)

Hanabi gets all the guys.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 27, 2007)

Soundwave said:


> Hanabi gets all the guys.



NejiHanabi...


----------



## Art of Run (Aug 27, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> NejiHanabi...



That's hot.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 27, 2007)

Will dead people like Kin get to sign Anko?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2007)

NarutoTemari.  I don't want any of the pairings mentioned above.  I am tired of listening to their annoying shippers.


----------



## candyman87 (Aug 27, 2007)

obviously narhina... naruto deserves the hotest chik haha


----------



## Gaaratakesituptheass (Aug 27, 2007)

NaruHina.I agree with candyman. Sakura is too ugly and probably smells like piss.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 27, 2007)

Soundwave said:


> That's hot.



I concur.



tsuki-tenshou said:


> Will dead people like Kin get to sign Anko?



I don't see why not.



candyman87 said:


> obviously narhina... naruto deserves the hotest chik haha



Those statements are contradictory, if you want Naruto to get the hottest girl then it'd be NarutoAnko.  Or technically AnkoNaruto.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the 4th or so thread that I have posted on about this topic...

*sigh*

Whatever.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 27, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Glad you're beginning to see the light.




 Woo... Yeah I'm still anti-NaruHina with a passion, that won't change. And for the record I've never really been pro-NaruSaku either, only deal you have to go against me is NaruSaku, if you got an argument with SasuSaku over something other than NaruSaku, I'd gladly take SasuSaku's side. (Like if someone said SasuSaku would never happen...)

And I'm still debating but yunno I just wanted to warn the other NaruSaku people that with all of the hate here it's a difficult task to get through.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ero_Sennin said:


> This is the 4th or so thread that I have posted on about this topic...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Whatever.



Eh. More like 4000th thread. Whatever.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 28, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> Woo... Yeah I'm still anti-NaruHina with a passion, that won't change. And for the record I've never really been pro-NaruSaku either, only deal you have to go against me is NaruSaku, if you got an argument with SasuSaku over something other than NaruSaku, I'd gladly take SasuSaku's side. (Like if someone said SasuSaku would never happen...)
> 
> And I'm still debating but yunno I just wanted to warn the other NaruSaku people that with all of the hate here it's a difficult task to get through.



Fine by me. Never was my goal to convert anyone anyway. Just to reach an understanding.


----------



## mairi-chan (Aug 28, 2007)

hm...i don't know what i hate more....people being shipping tards....or the people who hate those couples just because people like them so much. (tards or not) and why would anyone ever try to convert others? it's everyone's presonal opinion on what you like or don't like. if you like a couple, then you like them. if that changes, then it does. trying to convert people...is scary. 
naruhina...is winning....sigh.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 28, 2007)

mairi-chan said:


> hm...i don't know what i hate more....people being shipping tards....or the people who hate those couples just because people like them so much. (tards or not) and why would anyone ever try to convert others? it's everyone's presonal opinion on what you like or don't like. if you like a couple, then you like them. if that changes, then it does. trying to convert people...is scary.
> naruhina...is winning....sigh.



By the fluff of Naru/Hina be SAAAAVVEEEEEEEEED-UH! Turn away from the tempTATIOOoOoOoONS of crack!  

... Er... Pardon me. Carry on, please.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 28, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> By the fluff of Naru/Hina be SAAAAVVEEEEEEEEED-UH! Turn away from the tempTATIOOoOoOoONS of crack!
> 
> ... Er... Pardon me. Carry on, please.





Crack Pairings >>>>>>> Canon.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 28, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Crack Pairings >>>>>>> Canon.



Lies. Zetsu/Hanabi = Canon, and Zetsu/Hanabi >>>>>>>>>>> All.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 28, 2007)

Zetsu x Hanabi is crack, canon, and yuri all at the same time, so its the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## NaruSaku93 (Aug 30, 2007)

i want narusaku to happen because their such a cute couple!!!  there is evidence for this pairing, but i don't see a lot for naruhina. for now, narusaku is for me


----------



## Saito (Aug 30, 2007)

NaruHina for me 
also SasuSaku so Sakura gets out of the way of the true love between Naruto and Hinata


----------



## Levithian (Aug 30, 2007)

Saito said:


> NaruHina for me
> also SasuSaku so Sakura gets out of the way of the true love between Naruto and Hinata



I agree...


----------



## Nenin Hugeato (Aug 30, 2007)

NaruHina because they keep apreicating each other more and more


----------



## Kiss (Aug 30, 2007)

NaruSaku for me because I like its development,their comedic actions:I just find it irresistable to laugh when Sakura beats the crap outta him.Moreover they have a bond of understanding.They clearly understand how eachother feels.And their actions are very similar to eachother.
The pairing is just natural and cute. 

Then ShikaTema.I want to see them married in the end. 
And KibaHina,cause I think that Kiba kinda likes her and that they fit together.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 30, 2007)

Nenin Hugeato said:


> NaruHina because they keep apreicating each other more and more



I'd ask what gives you that idea but someone is going to write a LAP in response and then I'll have to respond and it could go back and forth and I just don't feel like doing that right now so I'm just going to say that I disagree.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 30, 2007)

Sasori and Sakura for great justice


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 30, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Sasori and Sakura for great justice



+1. I have also that pair on my mind.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Aug 30, 2007)

NaruHina and SasuSaku because why not?


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

KakaAnko


----------



## chell192 (Aug 30, 2007)

NaruHina! because their just too cute!! and SasuSaku their a couple i can see together...and can't forget SASUNARU!! because it's just plain HOT!!


----------



## docterjoy (Aug 30, 2007)

NaruHina because it was meant to be and LeeSaku to pwn those SasuSaku and NaruSaku fans.


----------



## jinbu07 (Aug 31, 2007)

I say NaruHina because it just seems right. Besides, can you imagine how heart-broken Hinata would be if Naruto was with someone else? That would just be too cruel for her.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 31, 2007)

jinbu07 said:


> I say NaruHina because it just seems right. Besides, can you imagine how heart-broken Hinata would be if Naruto was with someone else? That would just be too cruel for her.



Alright this is gonna be a little weird for me since I usually make a policy to take pairings threads about as seriously as I take watching "_Airplane!_", but I just have to comment on posts like these.

*Stop throwing Hinata Pity Parties*.  Seriously just stop it.  Her character isn't so weak as to have some kind of breakdown because she doesn't get with Naruto, and if it was she'd just be pathetic.  And so what if she gets heart-broken?  I don't know if you realized this but that kinda happens to people all the time.  People have a tendency to get over it and who knows doing so could actually lead to her getting *character development* (though that's doubtful at best due to Kishi hating women and side characters).


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 31, 2007)

Grevane said:


> KakaAnko


 
<333 



> Stop throwing Hinata Pity Parties. Seriously just stop it. Her character isn't so weak as to have some kind of breakdown because she doesn't get with Naruto, and if it was she'd just be pathetic. And so what if she gets heart-broken? I don't know if you realized this but that kinda happens to people all the time. People have a tendency to get over it and who knows doing so could actually lead to her getting character development (though that's doubtful at best due to Kishi hating women and side characters).


 
I am a fan of NaruHina (and NaruIno ^.^), but I do have to agree, here. I mean, yes, Hinata may be shy and reluctant to cause conflict, but she's not _that_ weak, emotionally or physically. We've shown many other characters suffering heartbreak and they either get over it or they endure it; it's like the 'deserve' argument about why one character should get the other, or vice versa. Because they 'saved' them this many times or 'this character has done everything for her'; in the end, it's about what Kishimoto makes that character want, regardless of simply 'helping' another character and thinking there is some sort of debt to be paid. 

The reason I like NaruHina is because I've seen what their characters have done for each other and I think it would be beneficial to each of their characters if their relationship grew stronger. That's not pity. That's a willingness and conscious effort, (or at points, unconscious) to not pity each other's plights, but help them overcome them. But I agree with Random Nobody in the fact that there is no reason to pity her character, nor, really, is there reason to pity any other character because they are always striving to fix those problems that bring them pity and heartbreak (in most cases). 

And most likely, in the end, there will be a fairly happy ending. :/


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 31, 2007)

narusaku or naruhina.  i'm easy but maybe narusaku more than naruhina.  just for the fact that they are getting close and it's quite nice.  and also they made naruto still have a thing for sakura at the end of episode skit.  i mean that has no real relevance to the actual plot itself but maybe it could be an indication of some sort of thing that kishi will be doing.


----------



## Beluga (Aug 31, 2007)

None from above. NeeeeeeeeeeejiiiiiiiiiTeeeeeeeeeeeen!!!


----------



## black naruto (Aug 31, 2007)

Duh, NaruSaku, Sakura is slowly but surely falling i love with naruto


----------



## Saito (Aug 31, 2007)

NaruHina and SasuSaku....mostly NaruHina


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 31, 2007)

I hate it when people say that people "Belong together." Like they're chained at the hip or they'll die or something.

Mostly, I'd like to see Sakura with somebody. Either Sasuke or Naruto, but not Lee. Sorry, but I just think it's weird. I'm okay with Hinata being with Naruto, but I couldn't care less if she didn't.


----------



## Dragon_Torque (Aug 31, 2007)

SasuSaku I guess really don't care. The only pairing that get obsessed over is ShikaTema! WOOt SHIKATEMA=4EVERS


----------



## Levithian (Sep 2, 2007)

*The Seven point' of NaruHina and NaruSaku...*



cloudsymph said:


> narusaku or naruhina.  i'm easy but maybe narusaku more than naruhina.  just for the fact that they are getting close and it's quite nice.  and also they made naruto still have a thing for sakura at the end of episode skit.  i mean that has no real relevance to the actual plot itself but maybe it could be an indication of some sort of thing that kishi will be doing.



I will Quote myself from another thread...


As for NaruHina and NaruSaku here is my true Opinion on it...this is just IMO:



> The Seven point's of NaruHina and NaruSaku...
> 
> 1. I don't think Sakura likes Naruto that way...not even as a commonly considered normal brother, that would be as deep as blood..but as a friend and comrade...as for what Naruto would want...
> 
> ...



There you have it...


----------



## Creator (Sep 2, 2007)

Let me break it down.

NaruHina
InoChouji
ShikaTema
AsuKure
TsuShiz/TsuShizJiria
SakuTonton/SakuAyam
TenLeeNeji
HanabiZestu (Its new to me. )
SasoDei/Dei(Whole akatsuki)
ShinoKiba (They have no one else )

There is a shortage of girls. Not my fault.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Alright this is gonna be a little weird for me since I usually make a policy to take pairings threads about as seriously as I take watching "_Airplane!_", but I just have to comment on posts like these.
> 
> *Stop throwing Hinata Pity Parties*.  Seriously just stop it. Her character isn't so weak as to have some kind of breakdown because she doesn't get with Naruto, and if it was she'd just be pathetic.  And so what if she gets heart-broken?  I don't know if you realized this but that kinda happens to people all the time.  People have a tendency to get over it and who knows doing so could actually lead to her getting *character development* (though that's doubtful at best due to Kishi hating women and side characters).



I agree with this entire post. I feel this way too.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 2, 2007)

NaruSaku
ShikaTema
KibaHina
SasuKarin
KakaRamengirl
ChoujiIno


----------



## Levithian (Sep 2, 2007)

Renshi said:


> I agree with this entire post. I feel this way too.



I feel no Pity for Hinata...not-at-all...far from it...even as I am a Hinata supporter and saying it is pity when the truth is pointed out is the last recourse of those anti-Hinata, some of the truth may sound as pity if said badly but for the most part its not even that...If one can't attack something in NaruHina, they bash and make it sound half way bright...I could do that with the skill of a lawyer if I put my mind to it..many could...if that fails attack her character directly...but before any of this try Anti-NaruHina propaganda, ..its textbook.


----------



## _Kimimaro_ (Sep 2, 2007)

Naruto and Hina have the best potential to bring out each others strongest qualities and strengths. They compliment each other, look well together and have the most to gain from a serious relationship. We also have Hinata possibly set up to make a run for leadership of Hyugga and Naruto for Hokage of course so they will be equals in terms of responsibility and power. Her love for Naruto hasn't passed or faded and this unresolved matter is what is currently holding her back to some degree or another in her own development.  

Naruto on the other hand has been so pre-occupied with training to become Hokage and the long-winded issue with Sasuke has pretty much eclipsed any time for him to think of 'females'. His interaction with Hinata however when it has occurred has been very positive and leaves the impression that a relationship is truly "around the bend".


----------



## Nunally (Sep 2, 2007)

SasuSaku.

I just like it, the same way I liek caek.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2007)

ItaSasu, DeiNaru, ZetsuSaku, and PeinHina. So SasuSaku, NaruSaku, and NaruHina is completely destroyed and we'll never have pairing tards and pairing wars again.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Why isn't TsunadexShizune in there . There should be an other option too


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Sep 2, 2007)

Creator said:


> Let me break it down.
> 
> NaruHina
> InoChouji
> ...



Lovely, Creator.  deitobideitobideitobi

But if Sakura doesn't get Naruto or Sasuke, she gets Ino. Eend of storay~  (Come hell, high water, or rampant OOCness, there WILL be love! )


----------



## ? (Sep 2, 2007)

Where is the SakuraxPakkun option?


----------



## Random Nobody (Sep 2, 2007)

Pakkun's too busy with Moegi!

And Sakura's too busy with Anko, Ino, and Tenten.


----------



## ? (Sep 2, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Pakkun's too busy with Moegi!
> 
> And Sakura's too busy with Anko, Ino, and Tenten.



I see how it is, Sakura is discriminating against cute puppies. 

I can live with SakuraxTenTen.


----------



## louipwns (Sep 2, 2007)

NaruSaku. I dont see Hinata getting up the nerve 2 try to feed him and i dont see her important enough for him 2 say the infamous lines "I'll protect u!" I see it happening. NaruHina...not so much.


----------



## Saito (Sep 2, 2007)

NaruHina.....


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2007)

I've always been a fan of NaruSaku.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2007)

NaruHina or NaruSasu, that's be perfect.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 2, 2007)

Saito said:


> NaruHina.....



You've posted it like five times already...


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

Def naruto and hinata.. i think hinata is really cute.. and i like the silent type


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd like SasuSaku, because I just like that pairing. 

Or SakuNaru, just to watch all the Hinata fans asplode with unexplainable rage.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 2, 2007)

Saito, I love the fanart in your signature. <3


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Sep 2, 2007)

SasuSaku because it's had the most development so far and I can see happening realistically in the manga,because Sasuke would never seriously go for Karin in any way shape or form,and NaruHina has a very good chance of happening too with the way that Kishi has written the mangao far,and NaruSaku still hasn't had nough development for me to actually see it happening in a romantic way.


----------



## Needless2say (Sep 2, 2007)

Sasusaku for reasons already stated


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 2, 2007)

SasuSaku.

And LeeSaku is too cute for words.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 2, 2007)

ShikaTem! Damn! The tension between them...cut it with a knife. Gah! Friggin quit playing hard to get already!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 2, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> Def naruto and hinata.. i think hinata is really cute.. and i like the silent type



Why pair naruto with such a boring character that doesnt kick butt. Narusaku will pwn


----------



## Heart Gaze (Sep 2, 2007)

NaruHina and SasuSaku!!



narutofusion said:


> Why pair naruto with such a boring character that doesnt kick butt. Narusaku will pwn



Why pair Naruto with such an abusive in NaruSaku character that has pink hair? NaruHina will pwn.


----------



## Saito (Sep 2, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Saito, I love the fanart in your signature. <3


I love it also, SasuSaku 
I support NaruHina and SasuSaku...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 2, 2007)

alright no need to bash a character just so your pairing seems better.
Personally im fine with any pairing as long as it's developed well. HOWEVER Sasuke with anyone (besides Sakura) would just seem weird, it would have to be REALLY developed. Then again I can really see Narusaku happen, they seem to be getting closer and Naruto obviously still has feelings for her.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 2, 2007)

NaruHina seems to be the only one that I can precieve as possible at the moment the other pairing just are a long shot at the moment...


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> *alright no need to bash a character just so your pairing seems better.*
> Personally im fine with any pairing as long as it's developed well.



I officially love you, Lilykt7. 

My vote went to NaruSasu just because I enjoy the unrequited, confused pain and raw emotion that goes into their dealings with one another. Not to mention the countless moments of obvious development. 

In actuality, I probably wouldn't want it to occur in the manga, but that's mostly due to the fact that I prefer ambiguity in my canon. Makes for a better and more flexible fanon, in my opinion. And, it's for the best, as yaoi relationships are rarely nevera reality in shounen manga.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 2, 2007)

halfhearted said:


> I officially love you, Lilykt7.
> 
> My vote went to NaruSasu just because I enjoy the unrequited, confused pain and raw emotion that goes into their dealings with one another. Not to mention the countless moments of obvious development.
> 
> In actuality, I probably wouldn't want it to occur in the manga, but that's mostly due to the fact that I prefer ambiguity in my canon. Makes for a better and more flexible fanon, in my opinion. And, it's for the best, as yaoi relationships are rarely nevera reality in shounen manga.



Are you kidding me? Sasunaru is the most canon relationship in the entire manga. Even the Sakura and Hinata fans sucked it up and admitted that Naruto would save Sasuke from falling off a cliff first.  It's hot though so I approve.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 2, 2007)

ShikaTema, NaruHina, SasuSaku, TsuJira( or however it goes ),
Why? Because......they're cute...and....I dunno, I just like them alot.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 2, 2007)

Heart Gaze said:


> Why pair Naruto with such an abusive in NaruSaku character that has pink hair? NaruHina will pwn.



as he stated, why have such a lame/silent character be paired up with someone who's the complete opposite? narusaku will be victorious in the end. .


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 2, 2007)

uh oh here comes FMA9.....


----------



## Levithian (Sep 2, 2007)

King Leonidas said:


> as he stated, why have such a lame/silent character be paired up with someone who's the complete opposite? narusaku will be victorious in the end. .



I will Quote myself once more...





> The Seven point's of NaruHina and NaruSaku...
> 
> 1. I don't think Sakura likes Naruto that way...not even as a commonly considered normal brother, that would be as deep as blood..but as a friend and comrade...as for what Naruto would want...
> 
> ...



There you have it...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 2, 2007)

come on, this is suppose about your own preference, Hinata has nothing to do with narusaku and vice versa.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 2, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> come on, this is suppose about your own preference, Hinata has nothing to do with narusaku and vice versa.



Hinata is the Hina in NaruHina just as Naruto is the Naru and that is all she has to do with it...NaruHina cant be if NaruSaku is and vice versa...but it is all opinion and as you say preference...just like I just gave mine, and said why...I don't want to debate, right now...but will, if need be.


----------



## Heart Gaze (Sep 2, 2007)

King Leonidas said:


> as he stated, why have such a lame/silent character be paired up with someone who's the complete opposite? narusaku will be victorious in the end. .



It's your opinion if you find Hinata boring. It's fact Sakura has little to no patience with Naruto. So no, NaruSaku will fail. It has to get through both SasuSaku and NaruHina. 

Naruto and Hinata have both similarities and differences, my friend.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 2, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is the Hina in NaruHina just as Naruto is the Naru *in NaruSaku *and that is all she has to do with it...but it is all opinion...just like I just gave mine, and said why..



loli, and you expect me to take your opinion with seriousness?



> It's your opinion if you find Hinata boring. It's fact Sakura has little to no patience with Naruto. So no, NaruSaku will fail. It has to get through both SasuSaku and NaruHina.
> 
> Naruto and Hinata have both similarities and differences, my friend.



uh, it is kinda fact that she's boring *she's quite all the time and only seems to take interest of literally being a geisha; not really fun/interesting if you ask me.* and for the record of things, naruhina and sasusaku are the effigy of fail, and it'll go through both of your fandoms like a bunker buster.

and naruto and sakura have similarities also to make it open to those...


----------



## Tadashi (Sep 2, 2007)

In reality, Hinata could be both boring and not boring at times. It's only a personal preference anyway. My gosh. 

I prefer SasuxSaku over NaruxSaku by a lot, but NaruxSaku a tiny bit over NaruxHina. However NaruxHina, I've been growing rather fond of.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 3, 2007)

> In reality, Hinata could be both boring and not boring at times. It's only a personal preference anyway. My gosh.



alright then, if you want some truth, sakura's aggressive and hinata's over-anxious, simple as that.


----------



## black naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

NaruSaku all the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 3, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hinata is the Hina in NaruHina just as Naruto is the Naru and that is all she has to do with it...NaruHina cant be if NaruSaku is and vice versa...but it is all opinion and as you say preference...just like I just gave mine, and said why...I don't want to debate, right now...but will, if need be.



Yeah but theres no need to debate, the topic is just a question about what YOU like, theres no need to defend yourself against someone elses opinion. YOU know why you like that pairing and that should be good enough right you have some great points about naruhina but honestly it's a pointless battle.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 3, 2007)

King Leonidas said:


> uh, *it is kinda fact that she's boring* *she's quite all the time and only seems to take interest of literally being a geisha; *not really fun/interesting if you ask me.** and for the record of things, naruhina and sasusaku are the effigy of fail, and it'll go through both of your fandoms like a bunker buster.
> 
> and naruto and sakura have similarities also to make it open to those...



Make up your mind, will you?

Whether or not Hinata is interesting is an opinion.

It's also an opinion whether or not Sakura is patient with Naruto. but it's a fact that anyone who thinks Sakura is patient with Naruto has a *very* low standard for patience


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 3, 2007)

King Leonidas said:


> loli, and you expect me to take your opinion with seriousness?



If you're not going to even consider dissenting opinions, why bother debating?



> uh, it is kinda fact that she's boring *she's quite all the time and only seems to take interest of literally being a geisha; not really fun/interesting if you ask me.* and for the record of things, naruhina and sasusaku are the effigy of fail, and it'll go through both of your fandoms like a bunker buster.



Fact that she's boring?  No, because unless it relates to drills in the present tense, "boring" is a subjective term, and opinions are not facts.  It's your _opinion_ that quiet is boring.  It is my opinion that if every single character is out and brash and acts the same, _that_ is boring.  (There's what?  Hinata, Shizuna, maybe Yugito who weren't tsundere personality types? What the hell.  They don't make women in a factory, Kishimoto.)

And as for the "geisha" bit... first, I'm going to point out that a geisha is not what you seem to think it is.  It's not just stand there and look pretty.  They was a lot of training involved, generally in the way of conversation, playing music, dancing, and other ways to socially entertain people, not just having sex.  A geisha isn't a quiet woman who never speaks.

And that doesn't apply to Hinata in the slightest because, beyond how OOC it would be for her to sleep around, she is not interested in entertaining people, but stated over and over how she wants to become a strong ninja.  

I'm just going to ignore your comment about NH and SS, because there's no point in arguing with blanket statements.



> and naruto and sakura have similarities also to make it open to those...



I suppose that's true.  Naruto and Sakura have similarities where Naruto and Hinata have differences, while Naruto and Hinata have similarities where Naruto and Sakura have differences.  I happen to think the way Naruto and Hinata have it is healthier, and more likely to have positive effects on them both in the long term.

And as a side note, there's something I find obnoxious about having the "welcome to the NaruSaku FC" thing in your sig, especially considering it's just a not very good, copy of the one from the NaruHina FC.  At the very least, a spoiler tag would be nice.


----------



## .Reiko (Sep 3, 2007)

NaruSaku ftw!

Both have great feelings for each other/have been there for each other since they were put on the same team. They both are very close.
Besides, its a better match than SakuSasu and NaruHina

Hinata is too shy for Naruto.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 3, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Make up your mind, will you?



loli, what's up your ass all the sudden? 




> Whether or not Hinata is interesting is an opinion.
> 
> It's also an opinion whether or not Sakura is patient with Naruto. but it's a fact that anyone who thinks Sakura is patient with Naruto has a *very* low standard for patience



well, I guess I'll give you props for trying to draw a peaceful line between us both, but now I'm off to continue the debate with you in S.K.'s thread...



> If you're not going to even consider dissenting opinions, why bother debating?



just to prove my point; personally, I take what FMA-9 says as a grain of salt, simple as that.



> Fact that she's boring? No, because unless it relates to drills in the present tense, "boring" is a subjective term, and opinions are not facts. It's your opinion that quiet is boring. It is my opinion that if every single character is out and brash and acts the same, that is boring. (There's what? Hinata, Shizuna, maybe Yugito who weren't tsundere personality types? What the hell. They don't make women in a factory, Kishimoto.)



so you're saying I don't like variety or something? and being quite is boring, due to the fact that people are less likely to associate themselves with people who don't speak out openly at times, and hence they'd be considered to be boring. (and yes I am MK, and if I were you I'd have a little bit more respect; you'll be lucky enough if I even give you another time for naruto and hinata to end up together in one place.)



> And as for the "geisha" bit... first, I'm going to point out that a geisha is not what you seem to think it is. It's not just stand there and look pretty. They was a lot of training involved, generally in the way of conversation, playing music, dancing, and other ways to socially entertain people, not just having sex. A geisha isn't a quiet woman who never speaks.



so in other words, just a japanese striper?



> And that doesn't apply to Hinata in the slightest because, beyond how OOC it would be for her to sleep around, she is not interested in entertaining people, but stated over and over how she wants to become a strong ninja.



hmmm, she seems like the type of person who'd have the type of self-confidence issues to do such a thing *and from what you're saying at how she's a geisha without the socialization kinda proves my point about her being boring.*)



> I'm just going to ignore your flamebait about NH and SS, because you wouldn't bother reading it anyway, and there's no point in arguing with blanket statements.



*sigh* consider them whatever you what, but if you keep true to your word then don't reply back.



> I suppose that's true. Naruto and Sakura have similarities where Naruto and Hinata have differences, while Naruto and Hinata have similarities where Naruto and Sakura have differences. I happen to think the way Naruto and Hinata have it is healthier, and more likely to have positive effects on them both in the long term.



I'll agree with some of the points in that, but not about the naruhina pairing being a healthy relationship...



> And as a side note, there's something I find obnoxious about having the "welcome to the NaruSaku FC" thing in your sig, especially considering it's just a not very good, copy of the one from the NaruHina FC. At the very least, a spoiler tag would be nice.



yeah, I'm hoping we can get someone from H&E or another deviartist to color it in. *and hey, if it's pissing you off then I think I'm doing my job ; I wouldn't tell you to remove/spolier tag a large naruhina/anti-narusaku if you wanted to show it off; plus, I take pride in partaking in the creation of it.*


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 3, 2007)

Anything but Narusaku is fine with me.

Even PakkunSaku.

Which pairing I want? AnkoHina NaruHinaKiba, Sasusaku and Team 8 orgy are my top ones. 

@King Leonidas: your ignorance is amusing. You don´t even know what a geisha is.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 3, 2007)

gabzilla said:


> Anything but Narusaku is fine with me.
> 
> Even PakkunSaku.
> 
> ...



Pakkun is a fine piece of meat it would be hard for any guy to compare to that


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish for none, but Naruto and Sasuke (refuse to use NaruSasu) will get together cuz they are very cock hungry for each other.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 3, 2007)

^Yeah, I was wondering about that too.

 No wai!  Gaara is still Pimper!  He's got a whole village of fangirls, and you know the best-looking chicks come from Suna...


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 3, 2007)

Almaseti said:


> ^Yeah, I was wondering about that too.
> 
> No wai!  Gaara is still Pimper!  He's got a whole village of fangirls, and you know the best-looking chicks come from Suna...



amen to that *thinking about it, doesn't gaara's future as the sand kage foreshadow's naruto's very well?*


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 3, 2007)

I suppose?  It's not like anyone expects him not to be hokage.  I'd sort of like to see Gaara teasing him about how long it took later on.

You do know the difference between loli and lol, right?  I'll give you a hint: one means "laugh out loud" the other is for pedos

And in case you hadn't noticed, there's a post directed at you from me up there.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 3, 2007)

Almaseti said:
			
		

> No wai! Gaara is still Pimper! He's got a whole village of fangirls, and you know the best-looking chicks come from Suna...



 True!

But wait till Shino visits Suna


----------



## Cecil (Sep 3, 2007)

None of them, but if I had to  choose it would be NaruSaku.


----------



## Almaseti (Sep 3, 2007)

Fine, keep saying "kiddy porn" over and over.

Hmm, I didn't realize that was from me, since my name wasn't on any of the quotes.



King Leonidas said:


> so you're saying I don't like variety or something? and being quite is boring, due to the fact that people are less likely to associate themselves with people who don't speak out openly at times, and hence they'd be considered to be boring. (and yes I am MK, and if I were you I'd have a little bit more respect; you'll be lucky enough if I even give you another time for naruto and hinata to end up together in one place.)



Ye-ah, the "I'm Kishi" thing was funnier when Midoumaru did it...  so, quiet people they're boring because they don't make friends as easily?  Or you think that they lie or something?  Frankly, you're not making much sense.



> so in other words, just a japanese striper?



Are you even paying attention?  How on earth do you connect Hinata to a prostitute, anyway?  You keep saying she's bad because she's quiet, but you're also saying she'd have sex with strangers for money?  And that's not contradictory?



> hmmm, she seems like the type of person who'd have the type of self-confidence issues to do such a thing *and from what you're saying at how she's a geisha without the socialization kinda proves my point about her being boring.*)



No, I did not say she's "a geisha without the socialization."  I said she doesn't have the social training of a geisha. In fact, I was saying she's about as far as you can get from a geisha. Please stop putting words in my mouth.



> *sigh* consider them whatever you what, but if you keep true to your word then don't reply back.



What was it that you're trying to accomplish with this attitude?  Seriously.  



> I'll agree with some of the points in that, but not about the naruhina pairing being a healthy relationship...



Because lying is so healthy.



> yeah, I'm hoping we can get someone from H&E or another deviartist to color it in. *and hey, if it's pissing you off then I think I'm doing my job ; I wouldn't tell you to remove/spolier tag a large naruhina/anti-narusaku if you wanted to show it off; plus, I take pride in partaking in the creation of it.*



Stealing the idea from the NaruHina fanclub, you mean?  Yeah, I'd be proud of that too...


----------



## Garnetstar311 (Sep 3, 2007)

As much as I love Hinata, I just don't see any plausible connection between her and Naruto that would indicate any future possibilities of them hooking up. Alot of people nowdays don't seem to take into consideration what NARUTO feels, and that would be the fact that hes had feelings for Sakura since the start of the series. And sure Hinata may have some romantic feelings towards Naruto, but imho I see more signs of admiration towards him than the lather. I'm not really OPPOSED of the idea of NaruHina, I just see a much greater possibility of NaruSaku for many more reasons. Not like the series is ending anytime soon anyway so we'll see!


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)

I voted naruhina .. and im glad to see they're winning


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> I voted naruhina .. and im glad to see they're winning



Any poll involved with NaruHina or Hinata has always been in the lead. It's been that way since before I officially joined here.


----------



## iNeko (Sep 3, 2007)

//I really hate hinata.. and sasuke so i chose *drumroll*
ZOMFG I CHOSE LEE AND SAKU..


----------



## Kurama (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm still trying to understand the reasoning for Hinata's admiration being a _bad_ thing...

Are you mistaking it as blind hero worship?

Hinata acknowledges his faults. Its how he handles those faults, learns from his mistakes and keeps on going in the face of overwhelming adversity that causes her admiration.

And if her actions toward him arent blatant enough, Kishi himself calls it a Love Story.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 3, 2007)

A pairing war was to be expected. This is a pairing thread. But flames are unnecessary. And against the rules.

Really.

I just wanted to comment on something... Regarding the NaruSaku banner in Smith's sig, someone had PMed me about that a long time ago. Yes the NaruHina FC did have the banner first. But if I may quote... In defense of the NaruSaku FC:

*07-12-2007, 08:20 AM*



> I wanted to talk about something I discovered and that I am very embarrassed, so since you are a nice and understanding person I wanted to talk about this in private: two months ago, someone in the SakuNaru fanclub told me to do slides, he gave me a scenario ( Sakura and naruto being together, saying hi and telling the rules of the fanclub). I drew it and I sent to him almost a month ago. Right now, he is searching someone for doing the animation and the colouring. Then I just discovered yesterday that in your fanclub, someone already made an animation and what I found strange is that it was almost the same scenario and the same dialogs that that person gave me two months ago. And strangely, the person who told me the scenario also told me to ask councils about the slides to the same person who made the animation in your fanclub. ( I recorded the pm’s when I sent the slides to the person who gave me the commission) I don’t know who the first did have this idea of the slides, I don’t know if they have been discussing together of the scenario or if they agreed to make the same scenario for both fandoms, the true if that I am afraid to say something because I am sincerely afraid to create a conflict between the Naruhina and the SakuNaru fans about “ we were the first to had this idea” and vice versa, and It embarrass me a lot since I only made a commission for someone and I don’t want to be the source of some conflict. Do you think I am exaggerating too much? Sorry to tell you this but I wanted a neutral view and since you are gentle and intelligent, I though I could ask you.



And to that person: Sorry I never responded back. ^^; But I would have said "go for it" anyway.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

Saito said:


> I love it also, SasuSaku
> I support NaruHina and SasuSaku...


 
Same here. I may have seen you around fanclubs before, or perhaps not. Either way, you seem nice. ^.^

And I'm a sucker for NaruIno and LeeSaku. <3 



> ....I don't about you guys but I think that pairing skirmish could have been a lot worse....oh...the debate was moved? Friggen A guys, FRIGGEN A!


 
:rofl ---That made me laugh so hard; you're so funny! 'FRIGGEN A, GUYS!' xDD




> and please never stop being the bitch you are; every time soemone like you tries to belittle/get cocky with me it makes my day.


 
Calm down, geez, there's no reason to whip out a random curse just because someone disagrees. Especially when, if you don't know about something, you really shouldn't bandy about as if you do.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 3, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> I'm still trying to understand the reasoning for Hinata's admiration being a _bad_ thing...
> 
> Are you mistaking it as blind hero worship?
> 
> ...



One of my points...agreed.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Sep 3, 2007)

Garnetstar311 said:


> As much as I love Hinata, I just don't see any plausible connection between her and Naruto that would indicate any future possibilities of them hooking up. Alot of people nowdays don't seem to take into consideration what NARUTO feels, and that would be the fact that hes had feelings for Sakura since the start of the series. And sure Hinata may have some romantic feelings towards Naruto, but imho I see more signs of admiration towards him than the lather. I'm not really OPPOSED of the idea of NaruHina, I just see a much greater possibility of NaruSaku for many more reasons. Not like the series is ending anytime soon anyway so we'll see!



Someone could just as easily turn around and say "No one seems to take into consideration what SAKURA feels, and that would be the fact that she has had feelings for Sasuke since the start of the series".

Not to mention, in chapter 3 it was shown that Naruto's main draw to Sakura was her desire for acknowledgment, something he can relate to Hinata on a much deeper level. 

Not to mention that of Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata, Naruto is the one who has indicated the most willingness to move on (Promise of a Lifetime)


----------



## Lord Ishi (Sep 3, 2007)

Naruto Hinata couple is the only one I could really see happening...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 3, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Any poll involved with NaruHina or Hinata has always been in the lead. It's been that way since before I officially joined here.



Have you considered that this might not just be a popularity contest and that there could be good reason for that...not that popularity did not play a roll...there is good reason for NaruHina...seven of them in fact...maybe more...sure some will vote for the characters they like only and because they just think its cute...but some like me do think this thing out...by saying any poll with them you seem to be saying its just a popularity contest...and also there are some polls...with Hinata in them where she is not in the lead, and even as I am not one of them, there are many NaruSaku supporters so its not just a small minority...BTW.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Have you considered that this might not just be a popularity contest and that there could be good reason for that...not that popularity did not play a roll...there is good reason for NaruHina...seven of them in fact...maybe more...sure some will vote for the characters they like only and because they just think its cute...but some like me do think this thing out...by saying any poll with them you seem to be saying its just a popularity contest...and also there are some polls...with Hinata in them where she is not in the lead, and even as I am not one of them, there are many NaruSaku supporters so its not just a small minority...BTW.



It is based on popularity for a major if not the most part, and it basically is a popularity contest. It has a poll and is asking what you wish to happen pairing-wise; more often than not, one would wish their OTP would happen. When did I talk about NaruSaku? Also, I already knew that.


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 3, 2007)

actually, we're in 2nd when it comes to who has the largest fanbase out've the major three FMA-9...


----------



## Levithian (Sep 3, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It is based on popularity for a major if not the most part, and it basically is a popularity contest. It has a poll and is asking what you wish to happen pairing-wise; more often than not, one would wish their OTP would happen. When did I talk about NaruSaku? Also, I already knew that.



Logic would make me vote for NaruHina if I hated Hinata and thought Naruto was a retard like some do...(I don't but if I did)...I would just say something like*as much as I hate it* and I would not go, on and on about it, like I do now, that is to say I would not support it as I do...so its not just popularity with me... 



> King Leonidas actually, we're in 2nd when it comes to who has the largest fanbase out've the major three FMA-9...



That is still a large fan base for NaruSaku even as NaruHina is in the lead according to the pairing Statistics...NaruSaku is not far behind my pairing...I feel it almost breathing down my neck its so close.


----------



## Darkhope (Sep 3, 2007)

NaruSaku popularity doesn't compare to NaruHina and SasuSaku in general. It's only on NF (and maybe tv.com) that NaruSaku > SasuSaku in fandom.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 3, 2007)

riema said:


> NaruSaku popularity doesn't compare to NaruHina and SasuSaku in general. It's only on NF (and maybe tv.com) that NaruSaku > SasuSaku in fandom.



I Agree with this...but there are many NaruSaku fans...and as I said NaruHina is Number one now...NaruHina dose well because of logic as well as  popularity...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

> NaruSaku popularity doesn't compare to NaruHina and SasuSaku in general. It's only on NF (and maybe tv.com) that NaruSaku > SasuSaku in fandom.


 
True.
But NaruSaku has support...from the people who constantly bastardize the Wiki entries. xD


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> True.
> But NaruSaku has support...from the people who constantly bastardize the Wiki entries. xD



SasuSaku fans do that too.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

Show me. Cite it. Generally, I've witnessed Sakura's Wiki-entry twisted in NaruSaku's favor, but if you can show me a time when it was twisted otherwise, I'd like to see.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Sep 3, 2007)

SasuSaku has the most chance IMHO....than NaruHina since these two pairings both need thier own closure.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 3, 2007)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I Agree with this...but there are many NaruSaku fans...and as I said NaruHina is Number one now...NaruHina dose well because of logic as well as  popularity...



No it is not supperioir in logic. Most responses I recieve are so simple


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2007)

SakuIno coz its hawt  .


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> No it is not supperioir in logic. Most responses I recieve are so simple


 
All you have to do is ask someone. Or read a manifesto. Most fandoms do well in their logic and defense. 

...

Some more than others.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 3, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> All you have to do is ask someone. Or read a manifesto. Most fandoms do well in their logic and defense.
> 
> ...
> 
> Some more than others.



I respect your post. Some do have pretty good arguements but I still have to say naruhina wont happen. Do you know how much development there would have to be. Besides we all know kishi is rushing this manga off. there is simply not enough time. So it is eighther sasuusaku or narusauk (wich I support)


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

That's an opinion; others feel that in the time they have had together, they have developed greatly and have potential. I think it's just as valid as the other two (SasuSaku and NaruSaku).


----------



## Austeria (Sep 3, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Do you know how much development there would have to be. Besides we all know kishi is rushing this manga off. there is simply not enough time.


Kishi can choose to not have any significant developments as the plot progresses. He can just throw in the pairings at the end of the series (Harry Potter epilogue, anyone?)

On-topic: SasuSaku coz I'm a fangirl because it's the most believable one with the most development. Sakura declared her love to Sasuke before he left (love is the keyword here. Her blind infatuation developed into love after all the things they went through together in Part 1. Remember after the Haku confrontation? In the Forest of Death? Those moments brought the two closer.) Whether or not she is still in love with him post-skip is questionable, although I do think she is.

I'm just a sucker for SasuSaku.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

^Ugh, I hated the Harry Potter epilogue. 



> I'm just a sucker for SasuSaku.


 
<333 It's a good thing, trust me.

They went through death together. Yum. Sadistic. Love.


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2007)

But come to think of it SakuHina is hawt too  .


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

I was perfectly civil, I was just stating the argument is pointless because we're *all *on a forum dedicated to a fictional show, so we can't turn that onto anyone else.

SakuIno > SakuHina.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 3, 2007)

tsuki-tenshou said:


> What the hell... Calm down.



QFT....Everyone here either loves a pairing or does not like any....


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 3, 2007)

CAN"T YOU SEE THESE PARINGS ARE TEARING US APART


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 3, 2007)

SasuSaku. Why? because Sakura had earned it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Sep 3, 2007)

So...Gabz...can we turn it into a yuri discussion thread? (With pictures?)


----------



## Sasuko (Sep 3, 2007)

Is that AnkoHina... Gabzilla... ... They're canonz!!


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 3, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> So...Gabz...can we turn it into a yuri discussion thread? (With pictures?)



Hell yes! 

Yuri makes everything better <3

But don´t post hardcore yuri. Not in here.

Go to the Yuri FC, I will welcome your pictures with open arms.



tsuki-tenshou said:


> Is that AnkoHina... Gabzilla... ... They're canonz!!



Of course they are. They don´t even need to meet. Yuri doesn´t need to make sense as long as its hot (and yuri is always hot)



Harlequin_Romance said:


> Definitely. ;D
> Chocolate-chip, ftw.



Chocolate ftw. 



Harlequin_Romance said:


> Yes, it is!
> 
> I find my avatar almost hypnotizing. :risu



I know 

*raeps your Kuro-chan sign*


----------



## Kurama (Sep 3, 2007)

AnkoHina PWNs all.
As does chocolate chip cookies.
And chocklit caek.
And milkshaeks.

And Gabz-sama, you fucking rock.


----------



## Fai (Sep 3, 2007)

King Leonidas - It's from Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle.

tsuki-tenshou -  Mokona is just too adorable for words. <3

AnkoHina is hot.


----------



## Kakashlee (Sep 4, 2007)

LeeSaku!

Sweetness


----------



## PwnballWizard (Sep 4, 2007)

Fuck those pairings. Yuri only.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 4, 2007)

Locking for a kiloton of flame content. And no, not going to trash it, there's some good content in here amount it all. Perhaps I'll weed out the ones that are flames/spam and will open this up again one day, eh? Is it so wrong for people to believe in different things? We all see people in different ways, how we see them differs according to our own unique views and experience.

Totally what I get for deciding to go off to read. Thread seemed civil enough when I left it a couple hours ago. >.>;


----------

